# Epic Games Store: CEO spricht über Wege, um Steam zu "verdrängen"



## Icetii (13. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games Store: CEO spricht über Wege, um Steam zu "verdrängen"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games Store: CEO spricht über Wege, um Steam zu "verdrängen"*


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Das war mir klar, daß die das vorhaben. Und ich wünsche mir so sehr, daß sie dabei mächtig gewaltig auf die Fresse fliegen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das war mir klar, daß die das vorhaben. Und ich wünsche mir so sehr, daß sie dabei mächtig gewaltig auf die Fresse fliegen.


... warum? 

Aber davon ab, war doch klar das sie Marktanteile möchten & wo genau steht geschrieben, dass es nur einen Anbieter geben darf?


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Kann ich Dir sagen. Epic ist  mir total unsympathisch. Will auch nichts für die Kunden tun (keine Komfortfunktionen für den Launcher). Sie wollen nur brutal Steam einfach verdrängen und das ganze nur mit Kohle statt mit Qualität lösen. Statt sich im fairen Wettstreit durchzusetzen (Spiele nicht exklusiv einkaufen sondern die Kunden über Qualität von Epic überzeugen). Halt typisch chinesisch. Wie gesagt ich hoffe die fliegen mit ihrer Einstellung mächtig gewaltig auf die Fresse. Zudem ist der Epic-Account alles andere als sicher. Ein Grund mehr warum ich von Epic die Finger lasse.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das war mir klar, daß die das vorhaben. Und ich wünsche mir so sehr, daß sie dabei mächtig gewaltig auf die Fresse fliegen.



dass sie was vorhaben? steam marktanteile abjagen? ja, das war in der tat klar. dermaßen klar sogar, dass es überflüssig ist, es zu erwähnen. 



> Sie wollen nur brutal Steam einfach verdrängen und das ganze nur mit Kohle statt mit Qualität lösen. Statt sich im fairen Wettstreit durchzusetzen (Spiele nicht exklusiv einkaufen sondern die Kunden über Qualität von Epic überzeugen).



ich weiß nicht, was an sweeneys satz falsch oder verwerflich sein soll: 

“There is no hope of displacing a dominant storefront solely by adding marginally more store features or a marginally better install experience. These battles will be won on the basis of game supply, consumer prices, and developer revenue sharing,” Sweeney reckons.

lediglich mit einem 1:1-angebot wird man steam nicht beikommen. das wird in erster linie über den preis funktionieren, und ggf - ja vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen exklusivdeal, die aber mit sicherheit die ausnahme bleiben werden. 



> Halt typisch chinesisch.



hör auf dieses märchen immer wiederzukäuen: epic ist ein us-unternehmen, mit einem chinesischen minderheitsaktionär.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Nein daß sie Marktführer werden wollen und Steam am liebsten auslöschen würden. Marktanteile kein Thema. Aber die sollen sie sich über Qualität holen. Nicht über solche Geschäftspraktiken wie sie es in letzter Zeit abziehen. Und 0 auf Qualität, Komfort und Sicherheit geben. Das sind für mich eklatante Schwachpunkte bei Epic.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein daß sie Marktführer werden wollen und Steam am liebsten auslöschen würden.



wie kommst du auf so einen unsinn?
ich glaube nicht mal, dass epic überhaupt den anspruch hat, jemals ein angebot aufzubauen, dass so groß wird wie das von valve / steam.


----------



## Hurshi (13. März 2019)

"Diese Kämpfe werden durch Spiele, bessere Preise und Umsatzbeteiligung für Entwickler gewonnen."

Bessere Preise hahaha das ich nicht lache wo den bitte , versprochen wurde es aber Metro zb hat nicht weniger gekostet als bei Steam .
Es sollen doch alle ihr zeug einfach überall verkaufen dann kann der Kunde entscheiden wo er kaufen will .


----------



## pcg-veteran (13. März 2019)

Die meisten Spieler haben bereits so viel in Steam investiert, als sie ihre Sammlungen dort aufgebaut haben, daß Steam zur Zeit alternativlos ist. Eine Firma, die Steam zerstören möchte, greift damit auch direkt den Besitz der Spieler bzw. Spielesammler an. Um erfolgreich zu sein und nicht gleichzeitig die Steamnutzer zu verärgern, müßten sie mindestens einen kostenlosen Transfer von Spiele-Lizenzen, Achivements, Freundeslisten, etc. von Steam zu epic anbieten. Da wäre es vielleicht gleich einfacher, Steam über einen günstigen Milliardenkredit zu übernehmen und mit epic zu fusionieren.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2019)

Ich finde es aus Spielersicht sehr schade, dass auf einer eigentlich freien Palttform wie dem PC jeder seinen eigenen kleinen Garten abzäunt.


----------



## Hurshi (13. März 2019)

Anthem: Spieler rufen zum Boykott auf

Da ersetzen wir einfach mal Anthem mit Epic und wenn alle mitmachen ist endlich ruhe mit diesem komischen Store !


----------



## CaptnBam (13. März 2019)

Ich finde es gar nicht schlimm das Steam eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz bekommt. Dann muss sich Vavle auch mal wieder ein paar Gedanken machen, es belebt das Geschäft usw... freie Marktwirtschaft halt.

Was mir ziemlich auf die Nerven geht, ist das Epic den Kunden mehr oder weniger keine Wahl lässt. Willst du Spiel X unbedingt (jetzt) spielen, dann musst du den Epic Launcher nutzten, egal wie er dir gefällt.  Man hat quasi keine Wahl. 
Und das schöne ist das man vorher dachte man hat die Wahl, da gewisse Spiele schon eine Zeitlang bei Steam beworben wurden (Satisfactory, Metro, etc.).


----------



## pcg-veteran (13. März 2019)

Der Fehler liegt auch im System. Man hätte von Anfang an trennen sollen zwischen den Plattformbetreibern und den Lizenzverkäufern. Eine Plattform wie Steam zum Verwalten von Spiele-Lizenzen sollte eigentlich einzigartig sein und von einer unabgängigen globalen Vereinigung der Spiele-Industrie betrieben werden, in der jeder Spiele-Hersteller Mitglied ist und die aus einem Anteil der Verkaufserlöse finanziert wird. Daß wir heute viele verschiedene, oft nicht miteinander kompatible Plattformen zur Lizenz-Verwaltung haben, ist nicht optimal. Viele Spieler haben Spiele bei verschiedenen Plattformen wie Steam, uplay, gog, origin, blizzard, usw. Wäre viel übersichtlicher, wenn alle Spiele in einem globalen Account wären. Natürlich stellt sich die Frage, ob eine unabhängige, nicht-gewinn-orientierte sondern nur kostendeckende Plattform sich zu so etwas wie Steam hätte entwickeln können?
Ein Verdrängungskampf unter Plattformbetreibern ist für Spieler immer eine zweischneidige Sache, einerseits gibt es während der Schlacht meist viele Schnäppchen, andererseits riskiert man, die Lizenzen bei der unterlegenen Plattform zu verlieren.

Für Spieler wäre es von Vorteil, wenn alle Lizenzen Plattform-unabhängig und somit universell nutzbar wären.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Genau das ist der Punkt. Wären die Spiele frei bei allen verfügbar würden die Kunden entscheiden. Aber Epics Politik ist kurzsichtig und auf schnellen brutal versuchten Erfolg getrimmt. Nicht kundenorientiert. Nicht langfristig. Sonst würde Epic so eine Maßnahme anders planen.

Von wegen vereinzelte Exklusivdeals: Gefühlt bei jedem 3. Spiel was nicht über EA, Ubisoft oder Activision/Blizzard erscheint hängt Epic mit einem Exklusivdeal drin. Selbst Und selbst bei Ubisoft-Games ist Epic nun statt Steam Nr. 2. (The Division) und Steam außen vor.

Ich mag Epic einfach nicht. Sie tun absolut nichts für die Kontensicherheit. Mein Account dort (vor ewigen Zeiten erstellt wegen irgendeinem Spiel) wurde schon x mal gehackt. Epic war schon x-mal in Listen von gehackten Accounts mit dabei..... Sie machen nichts für die Kunden. Keine Komfortfunktionen im Launcher, keine rudimentären Zusatzfunktionen. Gar nichts.

Soweit es geht werde ich Epic boykottieren wie ich nur kann. Weil mir deren gesamte Geschäftspolitik quer im Magen liegt. Sie wollen Marktanteile. Berechtigt. Dann sollten sie diese aber auf eine andere Art und Weise holen anstatt den Gamingmarkt mit Exklusivdeals noch weiter aufzusplitten als wie es bereits jetzt schon der Fall ist.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Der Fehler liegt auch im System. Man hätte von Anfang an trennen sollen zwischen den Plattformbetreibern und den Lizenzverkäufern. Eine Plattform wie Steam zum Verwalten von Spiele-Lizenzen sollte eigentlich einzigartig sein und von einer unabgängigen globalen Vereinigung der Spiele-Industrie betrieben werden, in der jeder Spiele-Hersteller Mitglied ist und die aus einem Anteil der Verkaufserlöse finanziert wird. Daß wir heute viele verschiedene, oft nicht miteinander kompatible Plattformen zur Lizenz-Verwaltung haben, ist nicht optimal. Viele Spieler haben Spiele bei verschiedenen Plattformen wie Steam, uplay, gog, origin, blizzard, usw. Wäre viel übersichtlicher, wenn alle Spiele in einem globalen Account wären. Natürlich stellt sich die Frage, ob eine unabhängige, nicht-gewinn-orientierte sondern nur kostendeckende Plattform sich zu so etwas wie Steam hätte entwickeln können?
> Ein Verdrängungskampf unter Plattformbetreibern ist für Spieler immer eine zweischneidige Sache, einerseits gibt es während der Schlacht meist viele Schnäppchen, andererseits riskiert man, die Lizenzen bei der unterlegenen Plattform zu verlieren.
> 
> Für Spieler wäre es von Vorteil, wenn alle Lizenzen Plattform-unabhängig und somit universell nutzbar wären.



Wenn diese Plattform von allen betrieben würde wäre das doch relativ einfach. Wer ein Spiel releasen will bezahlt die Kosten die das Einstellen und die Serverpflege für das Spiel kosten in den gemeinsamen Topf (Kasse) ein.  Für alle implementierten Zusatzfunktionen werden die entstehenden Kosten hochgerechnet und anteilig je Publisher aufgeteilt. Nach einem zu erstellenden Verrechnungsschlüssel z.B. Wieviele Titel hat man in der Bibliothek ? Wieviele GB Daten umfaßt die Datenbank vom Publisher X ? Wieviele Spiele wurden von den Titeln verkauft ? Die entstehenden Supportkosten würden direkt vom jeweiligen Publisher übernommen. Man wird einfach auf ein externes Supportsystem von der jeweiligen Firma verlinkt.

Das notwendige Personal für die Betreibung von so einer Plattform würde von jedem Publisher gestellt. Je nach Anzahl der Mitmachenden (im Optimalfall alle) bräuchte jede Firma nur eine einstellige Zahl an Personal abstellen) Und schon würde das ganze rein kostendeckend funktionieren und die Unkosten pro Firma wären unter dem Strich deutlich geringer, weil die Gewinnmarge die Steam z.B. noch mit einkalkuliert/aufschlägt entfällt. Das ganze mit einer transparenten Buchführung und einer nachvollziehbaren Abrechnung und das Thema wäre für alle Seiten ein Win-Win Geschäft. Der Release auf unterschiedlichen Klienten würde entfallen. Demzufolge auch die Kosten für den After Sales Service sinken. Die Publisher würden auch selbst festlegen wann sie einen Sale machen wollen und zu welchen Konditionen. Firmen die ihre Spiele auf 2 Plattformen anbieten würden (Steam, Uplay) gäbe es dann nicht mehr sondern nur die 1 "Generalplattform" für den PC. Die Verkaufseinnahmen für das jeweilige Produkt würden direkt zum jeweiligen Publisher gehen und die Plattform hätte damit gar nichts zu tun. Da könnte man sogar noch XBOX Gold mit dem Abosystem damit integrieren. Dann wären als einzig autarke Systeme die mir dann noch einfallen PS Plus und Nintendo übrig. Weil Sony und Nintendo da unter Garantie nicht mitmachen würden. Glaube ich zumindestens nicht. 

Aber leider bleibt diese große Generalplattform nur ein feuchter Traum. Weil jede Firma glaubt daß sie hier Kompetenzen und Macht abgeben müßte.


----------



## rldml (13. März 2019)

CaptnBam schrieb:


> Was mir ziemlich auf die Nerven geht, ist das Epic den Kunden mehr oder weniger keine Wahl lässt. Willst du Spiel X unbedingt (jetzt) spielen, dann musst du den Epic Launcher nutzten, egal wie er dir gefällt.  Man hat quasi keine Wahl.



Du schreibst es ja schon selbst: Wenn du **unbedingt**... Es gibt so unfassbar viele Spiele und zu jedem Titel A wirst du immer ein zumindest ähnliches Produkt B finden können.

Zum Epic Store ist man heutzutage genauso wenig gezwungen wie zu Steam, Battle.NET, Origin oder UPlay. 



> Und das schöne ist das man vorher dachte man hat die Wahl, da gewisse Spiele schon eine Zeitlang bei Steam beworben wurden (Satisfactory, Metro, etc.).



Das ist tatsächlich ein Stück weit unglücklich. Allerdings stelle ich mir dabei die ganze Zeit die Frage, ob Epic hier das Problem ist. Spätestens seit dem ersten Deal dieser Art hätte Steam durchaus die Möglichkeit gehabt, weitere Exklusivdeals zu verhindern, indem man Entwicklern ähnliche Konditionen anbietet.

Das Valve so etwas (noch) nicht macht, signalisiert für mich, dass man dort den Epic Store gegenwärtig noch nicht als akute Bedrohung zu sehen scheint.


----------



## Gemar (13. März 2019)

Ich spiele zwar die Gratis Versionen, aber ansonsten hat mir der Store nichts zu bieten.

Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn Fortnite abflaut.


----------



## DeathMD (13. März 2019)

Und ich hatte den Epic Store schon erfolgreich verdrängt... jetzt erinnert ihr mich wieder an den Sauladen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (13. März 2019)

Also für mich ist Epic null verlockend.
1. Kontosicherheit gleich 0
2. Exklusivität für fremde Spiele geht mir aufn Sack
3. ich installiere mir keinen solchen Launcher der viele Spiele anbietet, nur damit ich ein Spiel spielen kann...wenn dann will ich auch mit anderen Leuten kommunizieren, Foren, Workshop usw, all das ist bei dem Verein nicht wirklich vorhanden
4. ich scheiße auf niedrige Preise, wenn der Service nicht stimmt...ist wie beim Internetanbieter...klar gibts deutlich billigere, aber da ist meist der Service auch fürn Arsch. 

Ich sehe ein, dass Steam derzeit nahezu Konkurrenzlos ist und damit die Preise festlegt, aber so wie es Epic angeht, finde ich es nicht gut. Solange die nur billiger sind und sonst nix zu bieten haben, verzichte ich drauf. Dann warte ich lieber nen Jahr. Ist ja nicht so, dass es nichts anderes gibt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. März 2019)

CaptnBam schrieb:


> Was mir ziemlich auf die Nerven geht, ist das Epic den Kunden mehr oder weniger keine Wahl lässt. Willst du Spiel X unbedingt (jetzt) spielen, dann musst du den Epic Launcher nutzten, egal wie er dir gefällt.  Man hat quasi keine Wahl.



Und als es "nur" Steam gab, war es total super duper toll, dass man zu Steam gezwungen wurde als Launcher...…


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Heute kam ja auch wieder die Meldung, dass das über Kickstarter finanzierte Spiel Phoenix Point von den XCom Machern für ein Jahr Epic exklusiv wird, weil Epic die Entwicklung im kommenden Jahr sowie die Produktion von DLCs unterstützen wird und das Spiel jetzt vorerst nicht mehr auf GoG und Steam erscheinen wird. Backer dürfen ihr Geld zurückverlangen, wenn sie damit nicht einverstanden sind. Ist trotzdem ein ziemlicher Arschloch-Move. Zeigt letztlich mal wieder, dass Kickstarter Backer nur ein nettes Zubrot sind um einfach Geld einzunehmen, obwohl man es gar nicht nötig hätte. 
Das Spiel kommt entsprechend auch nur noch für Windows, Mac und XBox One, die Linux Version wurde gestrichen.



rldml schrieb:


> Du schreibst es ja schon selbst: Wenn du **unbedingt**... Es gibt so unfassbar viele Spiele und zu jedem Titel A wirst du immer ein zumindest ähnliches Produkt B finden können.
> 
> Zum Epic Store ist man heutzutage genauso wenig gezwungen wie zu Steam, Battle.NET, Origin oder UPlay.


Dass ist doch quatsch, wenn du abseits von Indie und maximal noch Mid-Budget auf PC Triple A Games zocken willst, kommst du um Origin, UPlay und Blizzard Launcher nicht herum.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem ein ziemlicher Arschloch-Move.



seh ich auch so; für den aber überwiegend oder nur der entwickler verantwortlich zu machen ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> seh ich auch so; für den aber überwiegend oder nur der entwickler verantwortlich zu machen ist.



Sicher, Epic hat halt mit den Dollarnoten gewunken und der Entwickler hat dankend zugegriffen, ohne Rücksicht auf die Fans zu nehmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zeigt letztlich mal wieder, dass Kickstarter Backer nur ein nettes Zubrot sind um einfach Geld einzunehmen, obwohl man es gar nicht nötig hätte.



Auch wenn ich in allen anderen Punkten mit Dir vollkommen einer Meinung bin, hat diese Aussage keine Allgemeingültigkeit. Selbst bei Snapshot Games zunächst nicht. Ein Entwickler hat wohl bei Discord recht freimütig auf Anfrage zugegeben, dass der Deal mit Epic finanziell so dermaßen gut war, dass man sämtlichen Backern problemlos das Geld zurückerstatten könnte und immer noch im grünen Bereich ist.

Klar muss sein, Epic lässt sich diese Exklusivdeals jede Menge kosten. Da werden viele Entwickler schwach. 

Den ursprünglichen Backern gegenüber ist es aber natürlich eine Frechheit ohne Grenzen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich Epic/Snapshot Games da auch rechtlich auf recht dünnem Eis bewegt. Nach europäischen/deutschen Recht kann man nicht einfach urplötzlich die Konditionen des Vertrags ändern, selbst wenn man "großzügig" "Refunds" in Aussicht stellt.


----------



## rldml (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass ist doch quatsch, wenn du abseits von Indie und maximal noch Mid-Budget auf PC Triple A Games zocken willst, kommst du um Origin, UPlay und Blizzard Launcher nicht herum.



Die Leute wollen den Epic Launcher umgehen, die anderen Anbieter werden offensichtlich als "weniger Böse" gesehen. Soll heißen, wenn ich Spiel A nur auf Epic kriege, wähle ich halt Spiel B bei Anbieter xyz.

Der Zwang entsteht nur in deinem Kopf, unbedingt Titel A spielen zu wollen. 

Also beschwer dich nicht


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, Epic hat halt mit den Dollarnoten gewunken und der Entwickler hat dankend zugegriffen, ohne Rücksicht auf die Fans zu nehmen.



ich würde nicht mal meine hand dafür ins feuer legen, dass epic hier zuerst ein angebot gemacht hat. kann mir genausogut vorstellen, dass snapshot mit der idee um die ecke gekommen ist. denn so eine große nummer ist phoenix point meines erachtens ja nun wirklich nicht, als das epic zwangsläufig darauf kommen müsste, bei hunderten oder tausenden in entwicklung befindlichen (indie-) titeln. - es sei denn natürlich sweeney und gollop sind seit jahrzehnten buddies oder so was in der art.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen den Epic Launcher umgehen, die anderen Anbieter werden offensichtlich als "weniger Böse" gesehen. Soll heißen, wenn ich Spiel A nur auf Epic kriege, wähle ich halt Spiel B bei Anbieter xyz.
> 
> Der Zwang entsteht nur in deinem Kopf, unbedingt Titel A spielen zu wollen.
> 
> Also beschwer dich nicht



Das zählt vielleicht aktuell noch für Epic, weil die aktuell nur eine Handvoll Titel haben und da sind kaum Triple A Spiele bei, noch dazu exklusiv. 

Der nächste, der gerade dabei ist umzustellen und seinen eigenen Store zu pushen ist Bethesda. Auch die gehen von Steam weg und machen ihr eigenes Ding. D.h. letzten Endes benötigst du ein halbes Dutzend Launcher, wenn du große Titel auf PC zocken willst.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich würde nicht mal meine hand dafür ins feuer legen, dass epic hier zuerst ein angebot gemacht hat. kann mir genausogut vorstellen, dass snapshot mit der idee um die ecke gekommen ist. denn so eine große nummer ist phoenix point meines erachtens ja nun wirklich nicht, als das epic zwangsläufig darauf kommen müsste, bei hunderten oder tausenden in entwicklung befindlichen (indie-) titeln. - es sei denn natürlich sweeney und gollop sind seit jahrzehnten buddies oder so was in der art.


Wer sich da nun an wen gewandt hat kann man natürlich nicht sagen. Es ist aber durchaus auffällig, dass Epic sich aktuell viele interessantere Indie-Projekte unter den Nagel reißt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. März 2019)

Ich bin gespannt wie sie den Shop bei Epic ohne Erweiterung attraktiv halten wollen, ich denke Mitte des Jahres haben die so viel Titel das dort keiner mehr was findet.
Dagegen ist der MS Shop echt Gold, wie das nächstes Jahr aussehen wird, nicht auszudenken !




Hurshi schrieb:


> Bessere Preise hahaha das ich nicht lache wo den bitte , versprochen wurde es aber Metro zb hat nicht weniger gekostet als bei Steam .
> Es sollen doch alle ihr zeug einfach überall verkaufen dann kann der Kunde entscheiden wo er kaufen will .


Es geht weder um Kundenzufriedenheit noch um für den Kunden günstige Preise.
Epic wird jede Wette die Preise stabiler als Steam halten !




pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Die meisten Spieler haben bereits so viel in Steam investiert, als sie ihre Sammlungen dort aufgebaut haben, daß Steam zur Zeit alternativlos ist. Eine Firma, die Steam zerstören möchte, greift damit auch direkt den Besitz der Spieler bzw. Spielesammler an. Um erfolgreich zu sein und nicht gleichzeitig die Steamnutzer zu verärgern, müßten sie mindestens einen kostenlosen Transfer von Spiele-Lizenzen, Achivements, Freundeslisten, etc. von Steam zu epic anbieten. Da wäre es vielleicht gleich einfacher, Steam über einen günstigen Milliardenkredit zu übernehmen und mit epic zu fusionieren.


Jeder der so argumentiert und auch nur einen anderen PC Dienst benutzt macht sich mMn unglaubwürdig !
Letzteres wollen wir alle nicht, Epic will die Preise vor dem Verfall schützen, jede Wette, dann haben wir bald nur noch Preise 60€+

Grundsätzlich wär ein generelles Lizenzmodell kundenfreundlicher, klar ... nur das wollen weder Epic noch Steam.
Abgesehen davon weiß man nicht was im Hintergrund für Absprachen laufen um die Preise hier und da zu realisieren.




Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Also für mich ist Epic null verlockend.
> 1. Kontosicherheit gleich 0
> 2. Exklusivität für fremde Spiele geht mir aufn Sack


1. )Bei Steam gab es auch Kontosicherheitsprobleme, das wird nur leider gerne verdrängt.
Was natürlich nicht heisst das es bei Epic OK wäre !
2.) Es gab jahrelang Steamexklusive Spiele, nur weil es nicht an die große Glocke gehängt wurde heißt es nicht das diese Exklusivität nicht irgendwie erkauft/erzwungen wurde !


----------



## CaptnBam (13. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Du schreibst es ja schon selbst: Wenn du **unbedingt**... Es gibt so unfassbar viele Spiele und zu jedem Titel A wirst du immer ein zumindest ähnliches Produkt B finden können.
> 
> Zum Epic Store ist man heutzutage genauso wenig gezwungen wie zu Steam, Battle.NET, Origin oder UPlay.



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Es sei denn man will unbedingt Spiel A zocken. Das liegt ja an einen selbst.



> Das ist tatsächlich ein Stück weit unglücklich. Allerdings stelle ich mir dabei die ganze Zeit die Frage, ob Epic hier das Problem ist. Spätestens seit dem ersten Deal dieser Art hätte Steam durchaus die Möglichkeit gehabt, weitere Exklusivdeals zu verhindern, indem man Entwicklern ähnliche Konditionen anbietet.
> 
> Das Valve so etwas (noch) nicht macht, signalisiert für mich, dass man dort den Epic Store gegenwärtig noch nicht als akute Bedrohung zu sehen scheint.



 Ob es hier den Schuldigen gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich denke eher das liegt zum einen klar an Epics aggressiver Politik. Aber dann gibt es ja auch der anderen Seite die Entwickler, welche sich von solchen Deals überzeugen lassen und das aus gutem Grunde, die ganze Branche scheint ja ziemlich hart zu sein. Von daher würde ich sagen 50/50. 


 Ich glaube aber auch das Exklusivdeals nicht ganz in die Firmenphilosophie von Valve passen.




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und als es "nur" Steam gab, war es total super duper toll, dass man zu Steam gezwungen wurde als Launcher...…



 Das war von mir etwas unglücklich formuliert. Ich wollte damit sagen das Steam bisher noch keine Exklusivdeals gemacht hast. Du bekommst viele Spiele z.B.  auch bei GoG.


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Die (zumindest subjektiv wahrzunehmende) zunehmende Fragmentierung im Bereich Vertrieb - sei es nun Film oder Spiel ist eigentlich egal - geht mir persönlich genauso auf den Sack wie vielen anderen hier. Aber diesbezüglich ist kurz- bis mittelfristig keine wirkliche Lösung in Sicht.

"Lösen" kann dieses Problem nämlich nur eines: KI.

Dann, wenn jeder von uns einen wirklich smarten Agenten zur Verfügung hat, wird dieser den ganzen Account-Wildwuchs für uns managen. Der wird uns als digitaler Butler fungieren, die besten Angebote bei Steam, Epic Store, GoG, ... - immer unter Berücksichtigung unserer Store-Vorlieben - heraussuchen, ein Overlay nach unseren ganz persönlichen Bedürfnissen erstellen, der unseren eigenen Umgang mit den Stores unnötig machen wird...


----------



## schokoeis (13. März 2019)

Kundenfreundlich durch Verzicht auf Funktionen. Selten so ne alberne Argumentation gehört. Die versuchen nicht mal mehr das wirklich zu verschleiern.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass ist doch quatsch, wenn du abseits von Indie und maximal noch Mid-Budget auf PC Triple A Games zocken willst, kommst du um Origin, UPlay und Blizzard Launcher nicht herum.



Das ist dann aber doch schon ein sehr spezifischer Teil des Hobbys. Man könnte die Aussage auch umformulieren in : "Origin Uplay und Blizzard Launcher brauchst du nur, wenn du unbedingt Triple-A Games zocken willst."
Ich meine, ich kaufe seit Jahren nur DRM-freie Spiele und vermisse nichts.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> "Lösen" kann dieses Problem nämlich nur eines: KI.
> 
> Dann, wenn jeder von uns einen wirklich smarten Agenten zur Verfügung hat, wird dieser den ganzen Account-Wildwuchs für uns managen. Der wird uns als digitaler Butler fungieren, die besten Angebote bei Steam, Epic Store, GoG, ... - immer unter Berücksichtigung unserer Store-Vorlieben - heraussuchen, ein Overlay nach unseren ganz persönlichen Bedürfnissen erstellen, der unseren eigenen Umgang mit den Stores unnötig machen wird...


Das müsste dann aber eine Open-Source KI sein. Sonst würde deine Apple-KI nur im Apple-Store kaufen, deine Google-KI nur im Google-Store usw. und du bräuchtest wieder einen Agenten, um deine Agenten zu managen.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber doch schon ein sehr spezifischer Teil des Hobbys. Man könnte die Aussage auch umformulieren in : "Origin Uplay und Blizzard Launcher brauchst du nur, wenn du unbedingt Triple-A Games zocken willst."
> Ich meine, ich kaufe seit Jahren nur DRM-freie Spiele und vermisse nichts.



Nicht jeder lebt vegan, es gibt auch Genießer, die gerne mal ein Steak essen und ich denke, die meisten Leute achten einfach auf eine gesunden Mischung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nicht jeder lebt vegan, es gibt auch Genießer, die gerne mal ein Steak essen und ich denke, die meisten Leute achten einfach auf eine gesunden Mischung.



Schon richtig, aber das das ist dann die eigene freie Entscheidung. Wenn es Steaks nur noch bei einem Anbieter gäbe, der mir nicht gefällt, könnte ich auch was anderes essen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2019)

Epic macht es sich hier zu einfach. Valve müsste selbst einfach nur seine Konditionen entsprechend anpassen und schon war's das mit dem "verdrängen". Ob das Valve so machen würde, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt, aber es wäre die einfachste und simpelste Lösung. 

Bessere Konditionen ist eine Sache. Aber Exklusivdeals mit Drittanbietern(!) ist eine ganz andere Sache und absolut kundenunfreundlich. So sieht ein Konkurrenzkampf nicht aus. Aber hier spielen halt auch Publisher eine Rolle und deren Entscheidungen zu so einem Vertrag ist genauso zu kritisieren. 

Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass der Ausgleich (sollte sich ein Spiel doch nicht so gut verkaufen) und die besseren Konditionen langfristig gehalten werden können. Das kostet immerhin Geld und auch Fortnite wird nicht ewig Millionen in die Kasse spülen. Mir denkt Epic da einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Frullo (13. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das müsste dann aber eine Open-Source KI sein. Sonst würde deine Apple-KI nur im Apple-Store kaufen, deine Google-KI nur im Google-Store usw. und du bräuchtest wieder einen Agenten, um deine Agenten zu managen.



Nein, Open-Source müsste sie nicht zwingend sein - aber in diesem Fall müsste es tatsächlich Konkurrenz-Produkte geben, damit das bestmögliche Produkt dabei rauskommt. Denn was ich von einem digitalen Butler in erster Linie erwarte: Dass er sich immer und zuerst um meine Bedürfnisse kümmert und - wenn überhaupt - erst in zweiter Linie um die Bedürfnisse seines Herstellers.


----------



## Thorismund (13. März 2019)

also ich halte nichts von exklusivität und mit dem auf 1 jahr exklusivdeal für phoenix point habe ich da einen refund (den sie anbieten) auch wahr genommen

auch wenn ich da ein wohl grossartiges spiel nicht spielen kann - so einen exklusivscheiss von 3rd parties mache ich nicht mit

irgendwann auf steam oder gog in einem megasale werde ich mir das dann nach ablauf der exklusivität dann holen - aber nicht vorher


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und als es "nur" Steam gab, war es total super duper toll, dass man zu Steam gezwungen wurde als Launcher...…



Kleiner Pro-Tip: Als es Steam gab gab es (abgesehen von den firmeneigenen Klienten (wie Kalypso Launcher, Blizzard,net, Uplay und Origin) für viele andere Firmen keine Alternativen dazu. Darin besteht der riesengroße Unterschied. Jetzt wo es eine Alternative gibt sehe ich keinen Grund hier einen auf exklusiv zu machen. Sondern das Produkt in allen beiden Stores anzubieten.


----------



## Subarzer (13. März 2019)

> Neben Exklusivität sind auch faire Preise für Kunden sowie eine hohe Umsatzbeteiligung für Publisher und Entwickler zwei weitere Wege, mit denen sich der Epic Games Store positionieren möchte.


Interessant. Also ich seh da nix von fairen Preisen. Wenn ich da auf Metro schau steht da knapp 60€. Genauso teuer wärs dann auch bei Steam gewesen. Klappe aufreißen kann jeder, aber da sollten dann auch schon Taten folgen 


> Dafür verzichtet das Team vorerst sogar auf besondere Funktionen für den Launcher.


Und genau damit dem potentiellen Kunden in den hintern treten. Wer will schon nen Launcher mit nem Umfang, wie vor 15 jahren? oO Für mich DER Punkt, warum ich den Launcher nicht nutzen werde.


----------



## Stiff2000 (13. März 2019)

Dei haben ja nichtmal eine Cloud Speicherung für den Spielstand. Willkommen im Jahr 2019 EPIC STORE


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Kundenservice und Komfort ist ja so etwas von überbewertet....


----------



## Poloner (13. März 2019)

Also wenn man die Preise vergleicht sehe ich da absolut keine Vorteile für uns Kunden, wenn dann wohl eher "hohe Umsatzbeteiligung für Publisher und Entwickler". Was wiederum einzig und allein darauf abziehlt solche Exklusiv-Deals zu bringen.



> Dafür verzichtet das Team vorerst sogar auf besondere Funktionen für den Launcher. Im Interview heißt es dazu: "Für Konsumenten ist er nahezu perfekt...



Hier wird die Wichtigkeit von Cloud-Speicherständen, Chat, direktes streamen an Freunde etc. massivst unterschätzt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nein, Open-Source müsste sie nicht zwingend sein - aber in diesem Fall müsste es tatsächlich Konkurrenz-Produkte geben, damit das bestmögliche Produkt dabei rauskommt. Denn was ich von einem digitalen Butler in erster Linie erwarte: Dass er sich immer und zuerst um meine Bedürfnisse kümmert und - wenn überhaupt - erst in zweiter Linie um die Bedürfnisse seines Herstellers.


Das erwarte ich eigentlich von allen Produkten aber gerade in der Softwarebranche ist das ja nun keineswegs der Fall. Und wenn sich Produkte durchsetzen würden, die sich zuerst um die Bedürfnisse des Anwenders kümmern, dann wäre Windows z.B.  längst vom Markt verschwunden.


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2019)

Von den besseren Preisen hat man ja leider wirklich noch nichts gesehen.
Ich hab mal einen Account gemacht und nehm immer schoen alle 2 Wochen des kostenlose Zeug mit, aber dort was zu kaufen, dazu habe ich noch keine Veranlassung gesehen.

Das einzige waeren tatsaechlich im Moment die Exklusiv Titel, aber damit gewinnt hoenchtens ein paar Kunden, die ein SPiel unbedingt haben wollen, sicher aber langfristig auch keinen Popularitaetskontest. Da muss dann doch noch ein bisschen mehr her.
Und waehren ich dem Mann zustimme, in erster Linie sind es die Spiele und die Preise, die bei so etwas relevant sind, so denke ich doch, dass es zumindest sinnvoll waere bei den Quality of Life Features der Plattform zumindest nicht hinter der Konkurrenz zurueckzubleiben. Dies tut der Epic Store im Moment aber massiv mMn. Das Frontend des Shops ist echt nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich hatte da letztens mal wieder reingeschaut und aud einen Titel geklickt, der erstmal interessant aussah. Aber die Seite dazu enthaelt ja absolut keine Informationen. Noch nicht mal das grobe Genre wird angegeben, der kleine "Klappentext" war nutzlos und die Videos und gifs die von oben bis unten auto-abgespielt werden sagten auch nicht wirklich was aus. Dazu dann nur ein "coming soon", ohne Datum. Ich musste den Titel in einem extra Tab googlen, nur um mal rauszukriegen, was das eigentlich ist. Das ist schon ziemlich schwach finde ich, da muss auf jeden Fall noch einiges passieren.

Exklusivtitel sind halt Mittel zum Zweck aber NUR damit kommt man auf Dauer dann auch nicht weit glaube ich.Naja, ich beobachte das ganze weiter mit Interesse, im Moment habe ich aber auch noch nicht das Beduerfnis dort was zu kaufen. Das einzige Spiel, dass mich dort in naher Zukunft vielleicht interessieren koennte waere Rebel Galaxy Outlaws, aber da muss man auch erstmal abwarten, wie das denn am Ende so asusieht und als Exklusiv-Titel muesste es schon richtig verdammt gut sein, damit ich mich desewegen dazu durchringe meine Kreditkartendaten da anzugeben.

Dabei wuensche ich mir ja eigentlich gute Konkurrenz fuer Steam, die den Markt ein bisschen belebt.

Also Epic, der Ball ist bei euch.


----------



## TobiWan82 (13. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber das das ist dann die eigene freie Entscheidung. Wenn es Steaks nur noch bei einem Anbieter gäbe, der mir nicht gefällt, könnte ich auch was anderes essen.



Das die Analogie nur begrenzt funktioniert kann man in der Realität in der Tat am Fleischkonsum in Deutschland beobachten. Denn so ziemlich kein Konsument ist pro Massentierhaltung oder Küken schreddern, aber dennoch sind wir immer noch Weltmeister im Bereich günstigstes Fleisch und ganz gut dabei was Fleischkonsum angeht. Klar gibt es den einen oder anderen der bereit ist Spiele-Veganer zu werden, aber wohl eher nicht eine Spielerschaft in einer Größenordnung das sie wirkliche Relevanz hat.

Aber eigentlich will ich eher auf was anderes hinaus.


> "Für Konsumenten ist er nahezu perfekt... es ist aussichtslos eine dominante Plattform zu verdrängen, indem man nur neue Funktionen hinzufügt oder die Nutzerzahl verbessert. Diese Kämpfe werden durch Spiele, bessere Preise und Umsatzbeteiligung für Entwickler gewonnen."


Ist die Übersetzung Kraut und Rüben, oder was ist da los? Für den Konsumenten ist es perfekt, wenn er keine "neuen" Funktionen erhält, Spiele exklusiv gehalten werden und der Entwickler bessere Prozente bei der Umsatzbeteiligung bekommt? Zudem, hätte ich auch eine gewisse Korrelation zwischen Nutzerzahl und Marktanteile gesehen. 

Was bessere Preise angeht, hat er ja nicht gesagt das es bessere Preise für den Endkunden sind.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. März 2019)

> "Für Konsumenten ist er nahezu perfekt... es ist aussichtslos eine dominante Plattform zu verdrängen, indem man nur neue Funktionen hinzufügt oder die Nutzerzahl verbessert. Diese Kämpfe werden durch Spiele, bessere Preise und Umsatzbeteiligung für Entwickler gewonnen."



Aha "nahezu perfekt". Muss ich wohl ein anderes Verständnis von perfekt haben.
Und dann möchte er also das Aufsplitten den Marktes noch weiter forcieren, die Verkaufsplattformen sollen also nur noch um ihre Partner buhlen, natürlich dürfen diese ihre Spiele auch nur auf dieser vertreiben (wenn auch nur auf Zeit).
Bei den Preisen hat man nun wirklich noch nicht viel gesehen, reden kann man ja viel.
Zur Umsatzbeteiligung, interessiert mich persönlich als Kunden doch gar nicht, wenn Entwickler oder Publisher von Spielen keinen Gewinn erzielen, haben diese falsch kalkuliert. Und da ist es egal wie viel Gebühren sie abgeben müssen.
Und das alles findet nur auf dem PC statt (wo doch der Absatz von Spielen so gering ist), auf den Konsolen ist es Entwicklern und Publishern wohl egal mit der Umsatzbeteiligung...
Dann müssten doch die ganzen Spiele PC (Epic) zeitexklusiv werden.

Ich weiß gar nicht wie das alles funktioniert hat, bevor der digitale Vertrieb eingesetzt hat, im Einzelhandel sind die Gebühren doch sehr viel höher und die Spieleentwickler/publisher von damals existieren auch heute noch.


----------



## PsyMagician (13. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde es aus Spielersicht sehr schade, dass auf einer eigentlich freien Palttform wie dem PC jeder seinen eigenen kleinen Garten abzäunt.



Das Problem ist, das es vor ca. 20 Jahren nur Brachland gab und Valve die ersten waren, die versucht haben da nen Garten anzubauen. Es kamen im Laufe der Zeit zwar andere Plattformen wie Origin, Uplay, etc. dazu, diese waren aber vom Inhalt her eher auf die Spiele ausgelegt, die der jeweilige Publisher selber im Reportoire stehen hatte,
Valve hat ausser HL, TF, CS und Portal aber nichts zu bieten und hat sich auch "fremde" Inhalte in den Garten gepflanzt. Nach inzwischen 20 Jahren ist dieser Garten so gross wie ein öffentlicher Park geworden und  (ich behaupte jetzt mal) wir alle nutzen diesen Park täglich. In diesem Park kann ich (bisher fast Ausnahmslos) alles zocken was ich will. 
Ich habe daher keine Interesse in Zukunft immer zwischen 2 Parks (oder aktuell zwischen Park und Kleingarten) hin und her laufen zu müssen, weil ich Spiel X nur in Park A, aber nicht in Park B spielen kann und das ist auch nicht der Fall, wenn ich Spiel X im Park A dafür günstiger bekomme.

Die von Epic sollen sich endlich mal hinsetzen und UT fertig stellen, anstatt zu versuchen Valve das Wasser abzugraben... Valve entwickelt ja auch keinen Fortnight Clon ;D

Wenn ich den Artikel lese kommt es mir inzwischen so vor, als ob Epic wirklich vor hat, da ernsthaft den Markt zu erobern, quasi von 0 auf 100, koste es was es wolle. 
Hardcorekapitalisten sind mir ja ohnehin unsympathisch... klar Valve hat Steam auch nicht aus liebe an der Menschheit entwickelt, dennoch ist mir so ein aggressives Verhalten seitens Valve nicht bekannt.
Daher werde ich den Epic-Launcher komplett meiden inkl. aller darauf  (exklusiv) vertriebener Spiele und somit auch auf UT verzichten, sollte es dann überhaupt mal fertig werden und was taugen. ^^


----------



## ICamus (13. März 2019)

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei diesem "Umsatzversprechen" aus, dass irgendwie auch durch den Raum fliegt? Steht das noch? 

Scheinexklusivität schadet den Konsumenten, da sie gezwungen werden sich an eine Vertriebsplattform zu binden. Wenn die wirklich Wettbewerb um die Nutzer von Plattformen haben wollten, dann würde es die Titel auf Steam, Epic, GoG und welche Plattformen auch immer einen Titel vertreiben wollen angeboten werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2019)

Bessere Preise, in dem man keine Keys mehr bei anderen Downloadshops zulässt? -> Siehe The Division 2. Das, was da alles bisher gemacht wurde, das ist absolut kundenfeindlich. Ich sehe da NULL Vorteile.

Alleine wenn man sieht, welche Funktionen es bei Steam gibt, das bekommt man so auf keiner anderen Plattform. Modunterstützung, Linuxunterstützung, Big-Picture-Mod...Steam Inhome-Streaming und Broadcasting...riesiger Indiebereich... Cloudspeicherung, Userprofile- und Reviews, User erstellte Inhalte, Forum, Gruppen, Family Sharing... So viele Inhalte zusammen bietet keine andere Plattform.

Wenn man das mit dem Epic Store vergleicht, dann ist es so, als wenn sich jemand von einem schicken Restaurant in einen nackten, kalten Keller setzt.
Dazu noch das ekelhafte Gebahren mit den Exklusivsachen bei Drittherstellern. Das Einzige was der Epic Store wirklich macht, er macht Raubkopien schmackhaft oder treibt Leute dazu wieder mehr an der Konsole zu spielen. Dem PC schadet diese Plattform meiner Meinung nach sehr.


----------



## Kasper1510 (13. März 2019)

Ich nutze Steam,Gog.com,Uplay und Bethesda Launcher.Habe genutzt B-net und Origin.Bei beiden kaufe ich nichts mehr.Mangelnde Qualität bei Origin und Einfallslosigkeit Blizzard.Nur noch das schnelle Geld steht bei beiden im Vordergrund.

Wie viel Passwörter/Logins soll man verwalten?Für jedes Spiel demnächst nen eigenen Anbieter?Außerdem mag ich Epic nicht und boykottiere die daher komplett.Ich werde mir auch Metro Exodus,obwohl ich darauf richtig heiß war,nicht kaufen.


----------



## Batze (13. März 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und als es "nur" Steam gab, war es total super duper toll, dass man zu Steam gezwungen wurde als Launcher...…



Das vergessen eben viele.

Und von dem was der Chef da sagt hat er doch recht wenn man was vom großem Kuchen abhaben möchte. Es geht nur über den Preis und Exclusivitäten. Niemand geht woanders was kaufen wenn da "nur"ein toller Launcher mit zig, auch teils unnötigen Funktionen ist. Wie man das macht steht natürlich auf einem anderem Stern und das einige mit dieser Politik nicht einverstanden sind kann man auch diskutieren. Aber mit Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist noch kaum niemand ganz nach oben gekommen. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, Steam selbst hat es doch vorgemacht. Und wie du schon sagst, man wurde zu Steam hin gezwungen, ob man nun wollte oder nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2019)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Valve hat ausser HL, TF, CS und Portal aber nichts zu bieten und hat sich auch "fremde" Inhalte in den Garten gepflanzt. Nach inzwischen 20 Jahren ist dieser Garten so gross wie ein öffentlicher Park geworden und  (ich behaupte jetzt mal) wir alle nutzen diesen Park täglich. In diesem Park kann ich (bisher fast Ausnahmslos) alles zocken was ich will.



Also ich zähle Steam auch als abgezäunten Garten. Es gibt viele Spiele, die steam-exklusiv sind. Die muss man zwar nicht unbedingt dort kaufen, aber dort registrieren, auch wenn man die Steam-Funktionen gar nicht braucht, geschweige denn will. Natürlich um die Leute mit sanftem Druck in den angeschlossenen Shop zu leiten. Den großen Unterschied zu den Mitbewerbern sehe ich da jetzt nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Also ich zähle Steam auch als abgezäunten Garten. Es gibt viele Spiele, die steam-exklusiv sind. Die muss man zwar nicht unbedingt dort kaufen, aber dort registrieren, auch wenn man die Steam-Funktionen gar nicht braucht, geschweige denn will. Natürlich um die Leute mit sanftem Druck in den angeschlossenen Shop zu leiten. Den großen Unterschied zu den Mitbewerbern sehe ich da jetzt nicht.



Der große Unterschied ist, niemand wird gezwungen bei Steam anzubieten, das machen die Hersteller ja freiwillig, weil Steam viele Kunden hat. Ob sie dann noch woanders anbieten ist ihre Sache. Die großen Firmen haben ja noch ihre eigenen Plattformen aber selbst Microsoft bietet auf Steam an. Und die großen gehen jetzt langsam von Steam weg, weil sie ihre Plattformen etabliert haben. 
Aber Steam hat die Softwarehersteller nie gelockt auf ihre Plattform zu gehen, die sind von selbst gekommen und haben Alternativen, die es ja gibt und auch gab ignoriert, etwa weil sie DRM haben wollten. 
Gerade im Bereich der Nischenspiele gibt es z.B. noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Webseiten-Stores wie etwa JAST USA, mit Titeln, die es auf Steam dann teils nicht gibt. 

Und, Steam ist so offen, du musst nicht auf Steam kaufen, die kannst Steam Keys überall kaufen. Ich meine wer kauft bei Steam zum UVP? Auf Steam kauft man in Sales ansonsten kauft man sich die Keys woanders, etwa bei Amazon. D.h. die Hersteller nutzen Steam tatsächlich primär als DRM und Downloadplattform. 

Und das ist bei Epic momentan jedenfalls komplett anders. Die kaufen sich mit ihrer Fortnite Kohle Exklusivdeals ein und du kannst keine Epic Keys woanders zu günstigeren Preisen kaufen, die sagen wirklich "friss oder stirb" zu ihren Kunden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das vergessen eben viele.
> 
> Und von dem was der Chef da sagt hat er doch recht wenn man was vom großem Kuchen abhaben möchte. Es geht nur über den Preis und Exclusivitäten. Niemand geht woanders was kaufen wenn da "nur"ein toller Launcher mit zig, auch teils unnötigen Funktionen ist. Wie man das macht steht natürlich auf einem anderem Stern und das einige mit dieser Politik nicht einverstanden sind kann man auch diskutieren. Aber mit Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist noch kaum niemand ganz nach oben gekommen. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, Steam selbst hat es doch vorgemacht. Und wie du schon sagst, man wurde zu Steam hin gezwungen, ob man nun wollte oder nicht.


Viele vergessen aber auch, dass Steam Vorreiter war und lange Zeit eine Quasi-Monopolstellung hatte, nicht weil Valve irgendwelche Exklusivdeals gemacht hat, sondern weil Steam schlicht längere Zeit die *einzige* Plattform dieser Art war. Steamexklusiv? Klar. Das bestreitet niemand. Aber eher nicht durch "Nur auf unserer Plattform und auf keiner anderen!". 

Klar, ohne einen fetten Kaufgrund geht's nicht. Aber den hat Valve zumindest aus eigener Herstellung geliefert (nämlich Half Life 2), und sich nicht auf Exklusivdeals mit Dritten verlassen. Valve hat eine Idee gebracht, mit der sie am richtigen Zeit und am richtigen Ort, mit dem richtigen Spiel waren. Entwickler haben sich hier nicht durch übergeile Konditionen locken lassen, sondern von der simplen Bequemlichkeit, die eine solche Plattform bietet. Und natürlich von der Aussicht, den Gebrauchthandel zu unterbinden (Stichwort: DRM). Und heute ist Steam einfach die größte Plattform dieser Art. Gäbe es den Epic Store nicht, wo würdest du als Entwickler deine Spiele vertreiben? Selbstverständlich auf der Plattform, die die größte Reichweite bietet. Die Spieler, die kein Steam auf ihrer Platte haben, lassen sich immerhin mit der Hand abzählen. Da braucht es keine Exklusivdeals, die den Vertrieb auf anderen Plattformen unterbinden. 

Es ist eine Sache, wenn sich Publisher entscheiden, ihre Spiele exklusiv auf Steam zu vertreiben, weil diese Plattform die größte Reichweite hat. Eine andere Sache ist es, auf Exklusivdeals mit einer Firma einzugehen, deren Store sonst nichts zu bieten hat und den Vertrieb auf anderen Plattformen durch solche Deals komplett unterbindet (was Steam eben nie getan hat). 

Es interessant, dass die Konsolenhersteller oft genug von allen Seiten aufgrund ihrer Exklusivtitel kritisiert werden. Aber sobald es eine "Konkurrenz" (die in meinen Augen keine ist) zu Steam so weit treibt, Exklusivdeals mit Dritten zu ergattern, heißt es "Ja, ohne geht's halt nicht".


----------



## Batze (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber Steam hat die Softwarehersteller nie gelockt auf ihre Plattform zu gehen, die sind von selbst gekommen und haben Alternativen, die es ja gibt und auch gab ignoriert, etwa weil sie DRM haben wollten.


Das stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Gerade die ersten Jahre als niemand/fast keiner eine eigene Plattform hatte, hat Steam genau damit gelockt, eben DRM. Ohne DRM was Steam anbot und alle Publisher eben genau auf so etwas gehofft hatten um den Wiederverkauf ein Garaus zu machen wäre Steam niemals so groß geworden. Es war die die Lösung für die Publisher, genau damit hat Steam gelockt, und auch uns Verbraucher gebunden. Die anderen Shops/Keyseller usw. kamen alle erst sehr viel später.


----------



## Wamboland (13. März 2019)

Epic ist die Pest für seine Kunden. Keine freien Informationen im Shop zu spielen, keine Community Funktionen, kein Cloud Service und die Preise sind die selben wie bei Steam. 

WENN die Spiele ihren Preisvorteil an den Kunden weitergeben würden (und gleichzeitig auch auf Steam zu haben wären), DANN könnte man sehen ob Steamworkshop, Foren, Bewertungen usw. den Leuten 5-10€ je Spiel mehr wert wären. DAS wäre ein fairer und freier Markt. 

Division 2 z.b. sehe ich nicht warum ich das bei Epic kaufen sollte. Bei Uplay zahle ich 47,99€ (20% Rabatt mir 100 Ucoins) für die Standard Version, im Epic Store 59,99€ ... wo ist da der Vorteil für den Kunden? Selbst gegen den gammeligen Uplay Store sieht der Epic Store scheiße aus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Gerade die ersten Jahre als niemand/fast keiner eine eigene Plattform hatte, hat Steam genau damit gelockt, eben DRM. Ohne DRM was Steam anbot und alle Publisher eben genau auf so etwas gehofft hatten um den Wiederverkauf ein Garaus zu machen wäre Steam niemals so groß geworden. Es war die die Lösung für die Publisher, genau damit hat Steam gelockt, und auch uns Verbraucher gebunden. Die anderen Shops/Keyseller usw. kamen alle erst sehr viel später.



Die kamen doch eher weil es eine zugängliche Plattform war, man darüber Spiele vertreiben und einfach Nutzer ansprechen konnte. DRM konnte man auch ohne Steam haben. (GfWL, Starforce...)


----------



## Batze (13. März 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> DRM konnte man auch ohne Steam haben. (GfWL, Starforce...)


Falsch. DRM hat rein gar nichts mit Kopierschutz ala Starforce zu tun. Da verwechselst du wohl so einiges.
Mit DRM ist dein Spiel gebunden an eine Plattform (Steam, Ubisoft EA usw.), Wiederverkauf nicht möglich. Starforce ist ein reiner Kopierschutz und deine Spiele konntest auch mit diesem Kopierschutz problemlos weiterverkaufen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Falsch. DRM hat rein gar nichts mit Kopierschutz ala Starforce zu tun. Da verwechselst du wohl so einiges.
> Mit DRM ist dein Spiel gebunden an eine Plattform (Steam, Ubisoft EA usw.), Wiederverkauf nicht möglich. Starforce ist ein reiner Kopierschutz und deine Spiele konntest auch mit diesem Kopierschutz problemlos weiterverkaufen.



Oh ja das habe ich verwechselt, gut ich war aber auch noch nie aus meine Spiel wieder zu veräußern.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ist die Übersetzung Kraut und Rüben, oder was ist da los?



die übersetzung bzw deren interpretation ist leider in der tat völlig falsch: sweeney sagt nichts davon, dass man auf features verzichten werde. und von nutzerzahlen steht dort schon gleich gar nix.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2019)

Sobald ich auch nur das Wort "Exklusivität" lese und zu 99,9% ein Zusammenhang mit dem Epic Store besteht möchte ich am liebsten zum nächsten Eimer greifen und mich hingebungsvoll entleeren. Die können noch so viel "Wir unterstützen die kleinen Studios"-Gesülze von sich geben, sie können weiter versuchen mir mit Zig Gratis-Spielen in den Arsch zu kriechen und mit vermeintlichen Vorteilen für Spieler/Käufer vor sich hin lügen, seit der "The Walking Dead"-Sache - und das werde ich denen NIE verzeihen - hab ich den Laden in etwa so lieb wie Hämorrhoiden. Dieses aggressive Wegschnappen von Neuerscheinungen von anderen Plattformen (selbst wenn es "nur" als zeitexklusiv betont wird) ist mir einfach zuwider.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> WENN die Spiele ihren Preisvorteil an den Kunden weitergeben würden (und gleichzeitig auch auf Steam zu haben wären), DANN könnte man sehen ob Steamworkshop, Foren, Bewertungen usw. den Leuten 5-10€ je Spiel mehr wert wären. DAS wäre ein fairer und freier Markt.


Besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen.


----------



## Jens238 (13. März 2019)

Wir werden sehen, ob sich Epic diesen ganzen Quatsch noch leisten kann wenn die Kohle der Fortnite Spieler nicht mehr sprudelt...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Epic sich dieses Kohle aus dem Fenster werfen Politik lange leisten kann und will...

So eine Plattform zu betreiben, kostet ja auch Geld... Also kommen zu den laufenden Betriebskosten noch Kohle für Exclusiv Deals, Publisher Bestechungsgelder, diese komische Gewinngarantie,
keine Gebühren für die Nutzung der Unreal Engine und die geringeren Gebühren für Epic zusammen...


----------



## rldml (13. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bessere Konditionen ist eine Sache. Aber Exklusivdeals mit Drittanbietern(!) ist eine ganz andere Sache und absolut kundenunfreundlich. So sieht ein Konkurrenzkampf nicht aus. Aber hier spielen halt auch Publisher eine Rolle und deren Entscheidungen zu so einem Vertrag ist genauso zu kritisieren.



Exklusivdeals sind ein ganz normales Mittel in einer wettbewerbsorientierten Marktwirtschaft und ehrlich gesagt auch nix neues  

Übrigens selbst für die Computerspieleindustrie nicht, bei Konsolen ist das seit Jahrzehnten üblich. Und Epic ist noch vergleichsweise harmlos, weil du ja immerhin keine neue Hardware kaufen musst, nur weil du ein Exklusivtitel von denen spielen willst.



> Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass der Ausgleich (sollte sich ein Spiel doch nicht so gut verkaufen) und die besseren Konditionen langfristig gehalten werden können. Das kostet immerhin Geld und auch Fortnite wird nicht ewig Millionen in die Kasse spülen. Mir denkt Epic da einfach zu kurz.



Das mag natürlich sein.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Falsch. DRM hat rein gar nichts mit Kopierschutz ala Starforce zu tun. Da verwechselst du wohl so einiges.
> Mit DRM ist dein Spiel gebunden an eine Plattform (Steam, Ubisoft EA usw.), Wiederverkauf nicht möglich. Starforce ist ein reiner Kopierschutz und deine Spiele konntest auch mit diesem Kopierschutz problemlos weiterverkaufen.



Kopierschutz fällt durchaus unter den Oberbegriff DRM (Digital Rights Management), denn über diesen Kopierschutz versucht der Hersteller ja seine vermeintlichen Rechte gegen den ehrlichen Kunden durchzusetzen (in diesem Fall die Vervielfältigung des Installers zu unterbinden). Natürlich umfasst DRM noch deutlich mehr Aspekte als nur den Kopierschutz. Das reicht von der Beschränkung der Installationen bis Verhinderung des Weiterverkaufs. Meiner Meinung nach eine riesen Schweinerei.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Exklusivdeals sind ein ganz normales Mittel in einer wettbewerbsorientierten Marktwirtschaft und ehrlich gesagt auch nix neues


Mag ja sein. Aber wenn es im Lidl einen Pfirsichjoghurt von Marke X und nicht gibt, aber im Edeka dafür schon, ist das kein Thema. Einen Pfirsichjoghurt kriegt man überall und unabhängig von der Marke bleibt ein Pfirsichjoghurt ein Pfirsichjoghurt. Was anderes wäre es, wenn ausschließlich Edeka Pfirsichjoghurts vertreiben würde, aber kein anderer Discounter. 

Und Epic vertreibt Pfirsichjoghurts exklusiv. 



rldml schrieb:


> Übrigens selbst für die Computerspieleindustrie nicht, bei Konsolen ist das seit Jahrzehnten üblich. Und Epic ist noch vergleichsweise harmlos, weil du ja immerhin keine neue Hardware kaufen musst, nur weil du ein Exklusivtitel von denen spielen willst.


Sony zum Beispiel bietet aber ausschließlich hauseigene Produktionen exklusiv an, so wie es Valve damals mit HL2 gemacht hat. Das ist schon ein Unterschied. Und diese Exklusivtitel sind auch, egal was man von deren spielerischen Anspruch halten mag, durchaus von hoher Qualität. Mir ist zumindest noch kein Nintendo- oder Sony-Titel unter die Augen gekommen, der sich nicht zumindest gut verkaufte und der fehlerhaft auf den Markt kam. Konsolenhersteller sind in der Verpflichtung, qualitativ hochwertige Exklusivtitel abzuliefern. Eben weil sie damit ihre Hardware pushen wollen. 

Es ist schon bedeutend schwieriger, etwas eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen, um die eigene Plattform attraktiv zu machen, als sich (Zeit-)Exklusivdeals  zu sichern, als würde man im Discounter einkaufen gehen und sich krallen, was gerade da ist. 



rldml schrieb:


> Das mag natürlich sein.


GOG ist ja mit seiner "fairen Preisgestaltung" ja auch irgendwie auf die Nase gefallen, weil sich das langfristig nicht rentiert hat. Wird bei Epic irgendwann nicht anders laufen. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass Epic irgendwann zurück rudern muss.


----------



## Batze (13. März 2019)

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle gegen den Store von Epic habt?

Im Grunde ist es erstmal nichts anderes als es Steam mal war. Da hat sich eben bei Steam viel Fanboy aufgetan.
Wo ist denn der Unterschied für uns Käufer?
Steam Games kann man über diverse Keyshops kaufen. Okey. Wird auch bei Epic alles noch kommen, die sind ja noch Jung. 
Andauernd wird geredet über sogenannte illegale Key Shops, aber die legalen sind nicht billiger als Steam in den Sales.
Der Launcher. Sorry, aber der Steam Launcher ist nur noch eine reine Verkaufs Plattform. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Alles andere was Steam bietet gibt es auch woanders, ja auch die Mod Plattformen gibt es woanders und das schon lange vor Steam.
Das interne Chat ist einfach nur Müll. Nach all den Jahren hat es Steam immer noch nicht gebracht den Chat wie z.B. bei Blizzard in alle Spiele zu integrieren. Man muss immer aus dem Spiel raus gehen. Toller Ingame Chat .
Steam hin und her, es ist nur noch ein riesiger Shop mit einer Fan Base. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Vorteile, auch finanziell gibt es keine. Das ist eben der Punkt.
Steam hat eine Fan Base. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger und die Leute haben eben Zwangs gebunden ihre Spiele auf Steam. Das ist das einzige. Sonst bietet Steam nichts. Alles andere kann man auch woanders her bekommen.
Natüerlich ist es in Sachen Mods etwas gepackter, aber nichts was mehr als 1-2 Klicks von anderen schon vor Steam bekannten Mod Pages entfernt ist. Also kriegt euch da mal nicht so ein.
Ich möchte jetzt Epic nicht wirklich Unterstützen, aber lasst dem ganzem doch mal ein wenig zeit. Und wie man sieht, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Steam musste seine Preis zumindest für die Entwickler nach unten schrauben und auch wir bekommen das mal zu spüren wenn dann die Preise mal nach unten gehen, und das wird kommen.
Steam war lange genug Monopolist in dieser Sache. Und noch was anderes. Wenn G.N. nicht so auf seiner Kohle sitzen würde, hätte er schon längst mal für Verbesserungen gesorgt und hätte schon längst mal den ein oder anderen Deal eingefahren.
Aber der sitzt auf seiner Kohle wie eine Henne auf dem Ei und gibt einfach nichts aus, dieser Geizhals. Das hat er nun davon. Nur Steam Exclusive Hardware raus zu bringen und alles Steam zu binden, sei es Harde oder auch Software (Steam OS/Steam Engine usw.) bringt eben nichts. Damit ist er den Bach runter gegangen.
Epic muss man erstmal nicht gut finden, aber wenn Grund dessen andere reagieren, reagieren müssen, finde ich das gut. Eben Konkurrenz. Steam als Big Player und ehemaliger Monopolist muss nun Antworten.
Wie es Epic gerade macht, ja da kann man geteilter Meinung sein, aber so läuft das Geschäft nun mal. Das bessere Angebot in richtung Publisher bringt Geld und der Publisher hat so auch mehr Geld.
Was mich Wundert, das gerade Leute wie z.B. @MichaelG. (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) die lebstständig sind und eine eigene Firma haben das nicht verstehen das man als Firmen Inhaber man sich das beste Angebot raussucht um mehr Profit zu haben.
Epic jetzt mag nicht jeden gefallen. Aber einfach mal ein wenig Zeit lassen. Wir werden sehen wohin das führt.


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2019)

Wie gesagt, was mir bei Epic einfach wirklich nicht gefaellt ist die Aufmachung des Stores. Da sind einfach nicht die Infos drin, die ich haben will. Steam ist da schon vorbildlich, was die immer alles mit angeben. Da bleiben zumindest bei mir eigentlich nie Fragen offen, das muss man ihnen schon lassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

@ Batze: 
Der Epic Store konkurriert halt mit Steam von heute und nicht mit Steam zu seiner Gründung. Es fehlen halt unglaublich viele Dinge wie Community und Komfortfunktionen wie Cloud Speicherung, Streaming etc. die einfach heute standardmäßig dazugehören. 

Dass große Problem des Epic Stores ist doch letztlich, dass sie keine eigenen Games wie eben uPlay, Origin oder Battle Net haben, ja gut Fortnite aber das ist eine spezielle Zielgruppe. D.h. sie sind tatsächlich nichts weiter als eine weitere "Storefront" und da haben die Zocker halt schon Steam. Wenn Epic nicht diese Exklusivdeals machen würde, gebe es also absolut Null Grund warum irgendwer Epic nutzen sollte. Deswegen machen die das ja und investieren da Millionen. 

Aber letztlich ist es so, wenn sie wirklich konkurrenzfähig werden wollen, dann müssen sie den Laden erheblich ausbauen. Und wer weiß, wenn sie z.B. wesentlich restriktiver bei der Auswahl ihres Angebotes sind und statt 10.000 Spiele wo 8000 Müll sind anbieten sonderrn nur die 2000 guten Titel, dann könnte das langfristig durchaus was werden. Aber so wie sie aktuell sind, sind sie halt nur ein schlechter Scherz im Vergleich zu Steam.



MrFob schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, was mir bei Epic einfach wirklich nicht gefaellt ist die Aufmachung des Stores. Da sind einfach nicht die Infos drin, die ich haben will. Steam ist da schon vorbildlich, was die immer alles mit angeben. Da bleiben zumindest bei mir eigentlich nie Fragen offen, das muss man ihnen schon lassen.


Jupp, gerade bei unbekannten Titeln wo es dann auch keine großartigen Tests gibt ist alleine der Community Bereich auch immer unglaublich hilfreich. Du kriegst halt zu jedem Spiel jede Menge Infos und damit sind eben gerade nicht nur Nutzer-Reviews gemeint sondern eben auch Diskussionsforen etc. wo Leute ja Fragen zum Spiel haben und andere dann auch immer sehr hilfreich sind.


----------



## Batze (13. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, was mir bei Epic einfach wirklich nicht gefaellt ist die Aufmachung des Stores. Da sind einfach nicht die Infos drin, die ich haben will. Steam ist da schon vorbildlich, was die immer alles mit angeben. Da bleiben zumindest bei mir eigentlich nie Fragen offen, das muss man ihnen schon lassen.



Jo, aber Steam hat auch mehre Jahre für gebraucht. 
Wie gesagt, einfach mal abwarten.

Und die andere Frage, was gibt Steam denn für Infos raus die du nicht sofort woanders auch bekommst? Ganz Ehrlich, NICHTS. Rein gar nichts.
1-2 Klicks und ich habe alle Infos auch außerhalb von Steam. Ist in 5 Sekunden erledigt, wenn Überhaupt.


----------



## rldml (13. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und Epic vertreibt Pfirsichjoghurts exklusiv.



Nee eben nicht. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass mit dem Erscheinen des aktuellsten Metro-Titels alle anderen Shooter in der Welt aus allen Stores verschwunden sind? 

Du kriegst diesen einen Shooter nicht, wenn du Epic boykottieren willst, alle anderen kannst du noch immer bei Steam, Origin, Uplay & Co. kaufen und natürlich auch spielen. 



> Sony zum Beispiel bietet aber ausschließlich hauseigene Produktionen exklusiv an, so wie es Valve damals mit HL2 gemacht hat. Das ist schon ein Unterschied.
> 
> Es ist schon bedeutend schwieriger, etwas eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen, um die eigene Plattform attraktiv zu machen, als sich (Zeit-)Exklusivdeals  zu sichern, als würde man im Discounter einkaufen gehen und sich krallen, was gerade da ist.



Ich rede nur bedingt von Eigenproduktionen. Zwei Beispiele: Rare hatte in den 90ern einen Exklusivdeal mit Nintendo und durfte erst nach Auslaufen des Vertrags Spiele für Playstation veröffentlichen. Und Microsoft hatte sich die Macher von Halo schlicht eingekauft, was nichts anderes als ein Exklusivdeal darstellt.

Epic macht nix anderes. Kann man natürlich kacke finden. Wirklich verwerflich ist es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Poloner (13. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Andauernd wird geredet über sogenannte illegale Key Shops, aber die legalen sind nicht billiger als Steam in den Sales.



....in den Sales....



Batze schrieb:


> Alles andere was Steam bietet gibt es auch woanders, ja auch die Mod Plattformen gibt es woanders und das schon lange vor Steam.



Da hast Du auf der Einen Seite zwar recht, trotzdem machts Steam vielen Leuten leichter durch "Mod Abbonieren und schon ist er drauf".



Batze schrieb:


> Das interne Chat ist einfach nur Müll. Nach all den Jahren hat es Steam immer noch nicht gebracht den Chat wie z.B. bei Blizzard in alle Spiele zu integrieren. Man muss immer aus dem Spiel raus gehen. Toller Ingame Chat .



Moment.... Steam/Valve sollte also den Chat in Spiele verschiedenster Entwickler einzubauen? Eh... ich glaub Du hast den Sinn der Plattform nicht ganz verstanden 



Batze schrieb:


> Sonst bietet Steam nichts. Alles andere kann man auch woanders her bekommen.



Streaming, Cloudspeicherung etc. wurde alles schon erwähnt...
Und ein weiterer Pluspunkt: Alles in einem Launcher, ich brauch also nicht je ein Programm für Chat, Streaming, shop etc.



Batze schrieb:


> 1-2 Klicks und ich habe alle Infos auch außerhalb von Steam. Ist in 5 Sekunden erledigt, wenn Überhaupt.



Mag für Dich und mich einfach sein, trotzdem ist/wäre es kundenfreundlicher alles auf einen Blick zu sehen.


Ich selbst hab nichts dagegen dass man Steam konkurrieren will und vielleicht wird es Epic tatsächlich eines Tages fertigbringen und den eigenen Client weit genug ausgebaut haben, aber wie erwähnt muss sich der Store eben auch mit dem *heutigen* Steam messen.
Beispiel: Wer tatsächlich World of Warcraft damals zu Beginn gespielt hat, weiss dass längst nicht alles so supertoll war wie heute viele Denken - Trotzdem, kommt heute ein MMO auf den Markt, woran muss es sich messen um auch Konkurrenzfähig zu sein? Sicherlich nicht am Stand von WoW Anno 2005.


----------



## Batze (13. März 2019)

Poloner schrieb:


> Moment.... Steam/Valve sollte also den Chat in Spiele verschiedenster Entwickler einzubauen? *Eh... ich glaub Du hast den Sinn der Plattform nicht ganz verstanden *


Doch. Denn so wie Steam sich gerade Präsentiert, seit Jahren, ist es nicht mehr als eine reine Verkaufs Plattform. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Poloner schrieb:


> Streaming, Cloudspeicherung etc. wurde alles schon erwähnt...
> Und ein weiterer Pluspunkt: Alles in einem Launcher, ich brauch also nicht je ein Programm für Chat, Streaming, shop etc.


Schade das ich alles was ich bei Steam habe nicht auf battle.net rüberbringen kann. Siehst du. Du magst Steam, ich habe da keinen Mehrwert. Meine Kumpels sind alle auf battle.net. Steam ist für uns alle nicht mehr als sowas wie Amazon, eine reiner Shop.



Poloner schrieb:


> Mag für Dich und mich einfach sein,* trotzdem ist/wäre es kundenfreundlicher alles auf einen Blick zu sehen.*


Wieso? Und warum muss es dann Unbedingt Steam sein?


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Nee eben nicht. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass mit dem Erscheinen des aktuellsten Metro-Titels alle anderen Shooter in der Welt aus allen Stores verschwunden sind?
> 
> Du kriegst diesen einen Shooter nicht, wenn du Epic boykottieren willst, alle anderen kannst du noch immer bei Steam, Origin, Uplay & Co. kaufen und natürlich auch spielen.


Ein Shooter ist erstmal ein Joghurt (Wollen wir bei den Joghurt-Metaphern echt bleiben? Ich krieg grad voll Bock auf n Joghurt  ). Unabhängig von der Sorte.  Es gibt Erdbeerjoghurt, Vanille, Schoko usw. Metro ist eben der Pfirsichjoghurt, von dem ich sprach. Ein anderer Shooter wäre halt Vanille, Schoko, what ever. 

Ich kriege zwar andere Joghurtsorten, aber den Pfirsichjoghurt krieg ich eben nicht, wenn ich Epic boykottiere. Jedenfalls nicht in den nächsten Monaten. 



rldml schrieb:


> Ich rede nur bedingt von Eigenproduktionen. Zwei Beispiele: Rare hatte in den 90ern einen Exklusivdeal mit Nintendo und durfte erst nach Auslaufen des Vertrags Spiele für Playstation veröffentlichen. .


Das war mir in der Tat nicht bekannt. Interessante Info.  

Aber nur weil etwas "üblich" ist, muss man es ja nicht einfach so als gegeben hinnehmen. Exklusivs wurden in den vergangenen Jahren oft genug kritisiert. Epic hat mit seinem Geschäftsverhalten nur nochmal richtig fett Öl ins Feuer gegossen. 



Batze schrieb:


> Der Launcher. Sorry, aber der Steam Launcher ist nur noch eine reine Verkaufs Plattform. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


So wie der Epic Store, Uplay, Origin auch... Was soll das denn auch sonst sein? 'Ne Rakete? Steam war von Anfang an eine reine Vertriebsplattform und das sind alle anderen Launcher auch nur, auf denen man Spiele erwerben kann. Oder was genau soll das deiner Meinung nach werden/sein? 



Batze schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt Epic nicht wirklich Unterstützen,


Tust du aber.  



Batze schrieb:


> aber lasst dem ganzem doch mal ein wenig zeit.


Wofür? Klar, es geht nicht alles von heute auf Morgen. Auch Steam hat seine Zeit gebraucht, um das zu werden, was es heute ist. Und es ist, unabhängig davon, was du persönlich davon hältst, nunmal die größte und erfolgreichste Onlineplattform für Spiele.  

Aber jeder andere Store, der nicht nur Eigenproduktionen anbietet, sondern auch Produktionen Dritter, muss sich mit der Konkurrenz messen, wie sie heute ist und nicht, wie sie damals war. Da geb ich spiritogre vollkommen recht. Und Steam bietet nun mal sehr viel mehr, als der Epic Store. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob du und ich Feature X nutzen oder nicht. Es bietet einfach mehr und ist objektiv der bessere Store, weil er einfach mehr bietet. Ich selbst nutze die meisten Features, die Steam bietet, gar nicht. Aber viiiiiele andere tun es. 

Der Epic Store ist auch nichts anderes als Steam. Nur schlechter. Und mit einer äußerst kritikwürdigen Geschäftspolitik im Rücken. 

Das einzige, was ich Steam tatsächlich ankreiden würde, ist das Überangebot von Games. Aber wer weiß, wonach er sucht und was ihm gefällt, wird auch diese Hürde überwinden. Steam ist nicht perfekt und mit Sicherheit verbesserungswürdig, aber besser als der Epic Store allemal. Obwohl Epic das Geld hätte, um einen echt guten Store, der eine echte Alternative zu Steam darstellt, auf die Beine zu stellen. Warum das nicht getan wurde? Darüber kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So wie der Epic Store, Uplay, Origin auch... Was soll das denn auch sonst sein? 'Ne Rakete? Steam war von Anfang an eine reine Vertriebsplattform und das sind alle anderen Launcher auch nur, auf denen man Spiele erwerben kann. Oder was genau soll das deiner Meinung nach werden/sein? Der Epic Store ist auch nichts anderes als Steam. Nur schlechter.


Ja jetzt noch schlechter. da gebe ich dir und allen anderen recht. Aber warte mal ab. Wie gesagt. Lasst dem ganzen doch mal ein wenig zeit. Das ganze ist doch noch sehr sehr Jung. mal die Pausen abwarten. In 1-2 Jahren kann man sehen was es geworden ist.
Dann kann man ein kleines Fazit bringen, aber doch jetzt nicht.
Totaler Blödsinn was jetzt an Hate da rauf prasselt nur weil die Steam Fans es nicht gerne sehen.
Schwachsinn.


----------



## Asuramaru (14. März 2019)

ihr könnt Epic doch nicht dafür verantwortlich machen wenn der Entwickler auf das Günstige Angebot und die Vorteile eingeht.Epic bietet nur ein Angebot an,die Schuld liegt dann ganz allein beim Entwickler der sich dafür Entscheidet auf welcher Plattform er Veröffentlichen wiill.

Dazu ist das ziemlich Banane sich über Epic aufzuregen aber Uplay,Battle.net und Origin kein stück,Battlefield gibt es nur auf Origin, und nie hat jemand auch nur einen Aufstand gemacht, und jetzt bei Epic kommen die ganzen Hater -_-".

Leute,kommt mal klar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> ihr könnt Epic doch nicht dafür verantwortlich machen wenn der Entwickler auf das Günstige Angebot und die Vorteile eingeht.Epic bietet nur ein Angebot an,die Schuld liegt dann ganz allein beim Entwickler der sich dafür Entscheidet auf welcher Plattform er Veröffentlichen wiill.
> 
> Dazu ist das ziemlich Banane sich über Epic aufzuregen aber Uplay,Battle.net und Origin kein stück,Battlefield gibt es nur auf Origin, und nie hat jemand auch nur einen Aufstand gemacht, und jetzt bei Epic kommen die ganzen Hater -_-".
> 
> Leute,kommt mal klar.



Das haben wir schon oft erläutert. Bei Steam, Origin, Uplay sind es nur Exklusivspiele des jeweiligen Publishers/Betreibers. Jeder Dritthersteller kann sein Spiel verkaufen wo er will. Selbst wenn er es auf Steam bringt, kann er es noch auf allen anderen Plattformen veröffentlichen.
Bei Epic ist es aber gaaaanz anders. Da werden selbst die Dritthersteller exklusiv an sie gebunden und dürfen es erst nach einer gewissen Zeit (bisher wars bei den Spielen 1 Jahr) auf anderen Plattformen bringen.
Im Epic Store ist quasi alles exklusiv. Das ist schon eine ganz andere und härtere Form.... Hinzukommt, dass es da nicht mal Keys bei Downloadshops gibt. Weder bei Amazon noch bei Humble Bundle/GreenManGaming und wie sie alle heißen. 
Als Kunde sehe ich da jedenfalls null Vor-, sondern nur Nachteile.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. März 2019)

Das, was Shadow Man schreibt. 

Gerade im Fall von Metro und jetzt wieder Shadow Point sind das imho ganz miese Taktiken und - zumindest nach deutschem/europäischen Recht - juristisch womöglich gar nicht so sauber. 

Mit Exklusiv-Deals generell habe ich jetzt weniger ein Problem, wenn das von Anfang an klar kommuniziert wird. Wenn Gearbox demnächst Borderlands 3 exklusiv für den EpicStore präsentiert, finde ich das zwar schade, aber nicht verwerflich.

In meinem Fall ist das aber kein "Gehate", Marken wie "Steam", "EpicStore", usw. könnten mir egaler nicht sein, aber ich möchte den "besten Deal" für mein Geld. Und davon ist der EpicStore, zumindest aktuell, noch Lichtjahre entfernt. 
Ergo: kein Interesse meinerseits.


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und die andere Frage, was gibt Steam denn für Infos raus die du nicht sofort woanders auch bekommst? Ganz Ehrlich, NICHTS. Rein gar nichts.
> 1-2 Klicks und ich habe alle Infos auch außerhalb von Steam. Ist in 5 Sekunden erledigt, wenn Überhaupt.


Was soll diese Übertreibung?
In fünf Sekunden hast du allenfalls die Ergebnisseite von Google aufgerufen. Jetzt mußt du aber erst noch die richtige Information finden. Zum Beispiel gibt es beim Regenschirm  Bug in Alice Madness Returns auch mehrere Antworten, die daraus bestehen, die Standard Einstellungen wieder herzustellen, was aber definitiv NICHT die gesuchte Lösung ist.

dh: du findest in 5 Sekunden auch NICHT die Info und damit auch NICHT _alles_, was es bei Steam gibt, innerhalb von 5 Sekunden (und weniger).



Batze schrieb:


> Der Launcher. Sorry, aber der Steam Launcher ist nur noch eine reine Verkaufs Plattform. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Auch, wenn du Reviews, Screenshotgalerie, Aktivitäten von Freunden, Empfehlungen von Freunden & Kuratoren, Community Events, Crossgame Rabatte & DLCs ... nicht nutzt, gibt es diese trotzdem.



> Das interne Chat ist einfach nur Müll. Nach all den Jahren hat es Steam immer noch nicht gebracht den Chat wie z.B. bei Blizzard in alle Spiele zu integrieren. Man muss immer aus dem Spiel raus gehen. Toller Ingame Chat .


äääh, what? Ich behaupte mal, du hast nicht den Hauch einer Idee, was du da gerade verlangst.

Mal als Vergleich: Blizzard hat *eine Handvoll *Spiele, die sie alle selber(!) herstellen und alle selber(!) auf Kompatibilität zurechtstutzen. Alleine, daß Klassiker wie _Diablo 2 _oder _Warcraft 3 _nicht einfach 'über Nacht'  BNet 2.0 kompatibel gemacht wird, sollte dir zu denken geben.

Bei Steam gibt es *über 5.000*(!) Spiele. von *über 3000*(!) verschiedenen Entwicklerstudios. Von denen es einige auch schon nicht mehr gibt (zB Telltale Games).

Ein wirklicher ingame Chat à la BNet 2.0, wie du ihn verlangst, muß innerhalb des Spiels programmiert werden. Da Valve nicht die Entwickler der Spiele sind, müßte dies also von den Entwicklerstudios geleistet werden.
Eine Chat Schnittstelle ist anfällig für Sicherheitsprobleme. Und wie alles im Zusammenhang mit Sicherheitsproblemen, müßte diese dann *kontinuierlich*(!) Updates erfahren.

Kleiner Test zum Mitdenken: 
1. Wer müßte diese Updates programmieren? 
2. Wer programmiert dann die Updates, wenn es die Entwicklerfirma gar nicht mehr gibt?
3. oder, wenn, wie bei Grimm, der Source Code abhanden gekommen ist?
4. was ist mit Spielen, bei denen Entwickler und Publisher verschiedene Versionen des Spiels rausgebracht haben?
5. oder wenn die Entwickler die Rechte des Spiels haben, auf Steam aber noch die Version des Publishers in meinem Account existiert?

... mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß man dann Teile des Chat Codes mit Tausenden Entwicklern(!) teilen müßte, was widerum auch Hackern Tausende von Angriffspunkten gibt ...



> Vorteile, auch finanziell gibt es keine. Das ist eben der Punkt.


Also ich weiß nicht, früher™ hab ich Spiele für 20-30 Euro gekauft, bei Steam eher für 10-15 Euro. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen.



> Ich möchte jetzt Epic nicht wirklich Unterstützen, aber lasst dem ganzem doch mal ein wenig zeit.


Selbst, wenn ich jemandem _ein wenig Zeit gebe_, kann ich doch beurteilen, daß er *jetzt *mit seinem Exklusivmist ein Arschloch ist.
(Und außerdem habe ich einen zusätzlicher Account so nötig wie Flusen im Bauchnabel)



> Und wie man sieht, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Steam musste seine Preis zumindest für die Entwickler nach unten schrauben und auch *wir bekommen das mal zu spüren *wenn dann die Preise mal nach unten gehen, und das wird kommen.


Dream on.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja jetzt noch schlechter. da gebe ich dir und allen anderen recht. Aber warte mal ab. Wie gesagt. Lasst dem ganzen doch mal ein wenig zeit. Das ganze ist doch noch sehr sehr Jung. mal die Pausen abwarten. In 1-2 Jahren kann man sehen was es geworden ist.
> Dann kann man ein kleines Fazit bringen, aber doch jetzt nicht.
> Totaler Blödsinn was jetzt an Hate da rauf prasselt nur weil die Steam Fans es nicht gerne sehen.
> Schwachsinn.


1-2 Jahre Zeit? Das ist eine lange Zeit. Es wird beurteilt, was JETZT geliefert wird und nicht das, was *vielleicht* in ein paar Jahren kommt. Und der Epic Store muss sich den Vergleich mit anderen Plattformen, wie sie *jetzt* sind, gefallen lassen. Nicht, wie sie damals waren. Der Stand von damals ist nicht der Stand von heute. 

Diese Logik könnte man auch auf Spiele übertragen. Lassen wir dem ganzen einfach mal Zeit, verzichten auf Tests und haben jetzt ein schlechtes Produkt in den Händen, dass sich *vielleicht* irgendwann mal verbessert. Ist aber eben auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Und der Epic Store ist letztlich genauso ein Produkt, wie Spiele, das auch dem Kunden gefallen muss.


----------



## TobiWan82 (14. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was soll diese Übertreibung?
> In fünf Sekunden hast du allenfalls die Ergebnisseite von Google aufgerufen. Jetzt mußt du aber erst noch die richtige Information finden. Zum Beispiel gibt es beim Regenschirm  Bug in Alice Madness Returns auch mehrere Antworten, die daraus bestehen, die Standard Einstellungen wieder herzustellen, was aber definitiv NICHT die gesuchte Lösung ist.
> 
> dh: du findest in 5 Sekunden auch NICHT die Info und damit auch NICHT _alles_, was es bei Steam gibt, innerhalb von 5 Sekunden (und weniger).


Vorallem, selbst wenn man google bemüht, in sehr vielen Fällen landet man beim Steamforum, denn da entsteht nun mal nicht selten der Content, der die eigene Frage beantwortet. Sprich es geht nicht nur darum wo ich die Lösung finde, sondern auch wo die Lösung erarbeitet wird.



> Und wie man sieht, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Steam musste seine Preis zumindest für die Entwickler nach unten schrauben und auch wir bekommen das mal zu spüren wenn dann die Preise mal nach unten gehen, und das wird kommen.


Inwieweit? Wieso sollte eine geringere Umsatzbeteiligung seitens der Plattformen dazu führen, dass du als Endkunde weniger bezahlst? Klar, in einer perfekten Welt gibt der Publisher seine Ersparnis an dich weiter, aber glaubst du das echt? Derzeit sieht es eher nach dem Gegenteil aus, denn EPIC bietet noch keine Möglichkeit Keys über Reseller zu beziehen und ich kenne auch keine Aussage ihrerseits daran was ändern zu wollen. Demnach gilt bisher eher, dass zeitexklusiv auch preisstabil bedeuten wird.


----------



## Asuramaru (14. März 2019)

Ich sehe das alles nicht so wild, es gibt bis jetzt eine Handvoll Spiele im Epic Store und selbst wenn es exklusiv Titel gibt. Bis jetzt hatte ich an keinen davon Interesse und ich sehe durchaus etwas Positives darin.

Wenn das Spiel 1 Jahr exklusiv ist kann ich es danach auf Steam mit mehr Patches kaufen, und wenn die Server dann leer sein sollten hat das Spiel nichts getaugt.

Wenn es ein reiner Solo Titel ist, ist es sogar völlig egal weil man die Story auch Jahre später spielen kann von daher Wayne.


----------



## TobiWan82 (14. März 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich sehe das alles nicht so wild, es gibt bis jetzt eine Handvoll Spiele im Epic Store und selbst wenn es exklusiv Titel gibt. Bis jetzt hatte ich an keinen davon Interesse und ich sehe durchaus etwas Positives darin.
> 
> Wenn das Spiel 1 Jahr exklusiv ist kann ich es danach auf Steam mit mehr Patches kaufen, und wenn die Server dann leer sein sollten hat das Spiel nichts getaugt.
> 
> Wenn es ein reiner Solo Titel ist, ist es sogar völlig egal weil man die Story auch Jahre später spielen kann von daher Wayne.


Das finde ich ist aber nicht bis zum Ende gedacht. Denn letztlich bedeutet das, wenn der erste MP only Titel der dich interessiert Zeitexklusiv da kommt, tangiert dich das sehr wohl, nur dass es dann wahrscheinlich zu spät sein wird um sich über dieses Geschäftsgebaren zu brüskieren.


----------



## Asuramaru (14. März 2019)

Also ich hab da kein Problem mit,ich hab auf meiner ToDo auf Steam 20 Titel die ich noch nichtmal gekauft habe.Es sind Spiele und ich kann sie immer kaufen und Spielen,daher mache ich mir da garkein Stress.Ob ich Tomb Raider 3 jetzt spiele oder 2 Jahre später macht kein Unterschied.

Ich hab heute erst Assassins Creed auf Uplay gekauft,wann ist es erschienen 2010 ??
Da mache ich mir echt kein stress,ich verstehe das Problem nicht,es sind nur Dateien,die sind morgen auch noch da.


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. März 2019)

Ist das eigentlich eine Einstellungsvoraussetzung als CEO, dass man da irgendwo sein Hirn an der Garderobe abgibt?
Ich bin jedes Mal auf neue erstaunt darüber wie völlig dumm diese Leute sind.

Die kriegen Steam genauso wenig "verdrängt", wie es irgendein MMO hinbekommen hat WoW zu verdrängen oder ein Clanshooter es geschafft hat Counter-Strike zu verdrängen. In diesem Fall schaffen sie es erst recht nicht mit irgendwelchen gekauften Exklusivitäten. Steam ist über viele Jahre mit der Community gewachsen, dann kann man nicht kommen, Geld werfen und schreien "Das ist alles exklusiv meins!!!".
Die meisten Kunden könnte Epic vielleicht darüber bekommen, dass sie gute Preise machen, aber bisher muss ich sagen, dass mich das Preisangebot da im Store nicht wirklich überzeugt hat. Gegen die steamsales oder die Keyseller kommen sich da nicht an.

Was am Ende bleibt ist eine ganze Menge Frust und am Ende wird der Store irgendwo rumdümpeln oder sie stampfen ihn ein. Ich bin gespannt, wie lange sie sich die exklusiven Käufe noch leisten können.


----------



## TobiWan82 (14. März 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also ich hab da kein Problem mit,ich hab auf meiner ToDo auf Steam 20 Titel die ich noch nichtmal gekauft habe.Es sind Spiele und ich kann sie immer kaufen und Spielen,daher mache ich mir da garkein Stress.Ob ich Tomb Raider 3 jetzt spiele oder 2 Jahre später macht kein Unterschied.
> 
> Ich hab heute erst Assassins Creed auf Uplay gekauft,wann ist es erschienen 2010 ??
> Da mache ich mir echt kein stress,ich verstehe das Problem nicht,es sind nur Dateien,die sind morgen auch noch da.


Das gilt nur für Singleplayer only, Schwerpunkt Singleplayer oder (lokaler) Coop. Sobald man in die Sparte Multiplayer (only) guckt sieht die Welt halt komplett anders aus. Nur die wenigsten Multiplayer Spiele werden nach einem Jahr noch so oft frequentiert wie in den ersten Monaten. Zudem steht dort auch der Wettbewerb oft im Vordergrund und hier kann ein viel späterer Start, (unabhängig vom Skill) auch schnell ein Nachteil sein. Sei es das Event was man verpasst hat und da gab es exklusiv das eine tolle Item, oder man hat die Season verpasst in dem ein bestimmter Item Drop erhöht war.


----------



## Hurshi (14. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie sie den Shop bei Epic ohne Erweiterung attraktiv halten wollen, ich denke Mitte des Jahres haben die so viel Titel das dort keiner mehr was findet.
> Dagegen ist der MS Shop echt Gold, wie das nächstes Jahr aussehen wird, nicht auszudenken !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. März 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> NEIN es hies  vor einigen Wochen das , dadurch das die Entwickler mehr Geld rausbekommen bei Epic die Spiele dadurch billiger werden sollen . Aber das tut es nicht .
> Und welcher Preis is bei Steam nicht stabil also ich habe noch kein Spiel im Preis steigen sehen und bei Epic heist dann stabil das es länger zum Vollpreis zu kaufen ist  oder was?


Wer glaubt ein Epic exklusives Spiel in einem Jahr auf Steam nennenswert billiger zu bekommen der wird sich umgucken.

Sogar bei Steam ist es komisch wie teilweise Preise stabil bleiben, Beispiel das letzte Wolfenstein 2.
Beim Keyseller als Nicht DE Version (die auch nicht DE tafuglich sein soll) für ca. 20€ zu bekommen, auf Steam wollen die für die DE Version aktuell ernsthaft 59,9x aufrufen für ein Okt'17 Spiel!


Von einer Preissteigerung habe ich nichts erwähnt, der starke Preisverfall ist mMn den Platformen auf dem PC ein riesiger  Dorn im Auge, uns wird das zukünftig sicherlich häufiger begegnen das es dort kaum nach unten geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wer glaubt ein Epic exklusives Spiel in einem Jahr auf Steam nennenswert billiger zu bekommen der wird sich umgucken.


Dafür gibt es bei Steam gefühlt jedes Wochenende einen Sale. Jahreszeiten-Sales, Publisher-Sales, Weekend-Sales, Midweek-Sales usw. Ich zumindest krieg andauernd bei Steam ne Meldung, dass Spiele auf meiner Wunschliste gerade im Angebot sind.


----------



## LostViking (14. März 2019)

Einmal reingeschaut weil ich mir Satisfactory kaufen wollte. Nie wieder. Unübersichtlicher kann ein Store nicht sein. Hab erst nach 5 Minuten verstanden das irgendwo in diesem Ellenlangen mit Text und Bilder überladenen Fenster (ist anscheinend die Produktseite) irgendwo stand das der Early Access am 19ten März beginnt. 
Sie wollen Steam verdrängen? Dann sollen sie sich ein bisschen mehr Mühe mit ihrem Produkt geben und den Kunden nicht so ein hingerotztes Interface entgegenschleudern. 
Wenn ich nicht unbedingt einen spezifischen Exklusivtitel haben möchte, bleibe ich lieber bei Steam.


----------



## MrFob (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo, aber Steam hat auch mehre Jahre für gebraucht.
> Wie gesagt, einfach mal abwarten.
> 
> Und die andere Frage, was gibt Steam denn für Infos raus die du nicht sofort woanders auch bekommst? Ganz Ehrlich, NICHTS. Rein gar nichts.
> 1-2 Klicks und ich habe alle Infos auch außerhalb von Steam. Ist in 5 Sekunden erledigt, wenn Überhaupt.



Wie gesagt, ich bin ja eigentlich fuer ein starke Konkurenz fuer Steam und gegen Epic an sich habe ich auch nichts.
Aber wieso ich jetzt den Epic Store aus irgendeinem Grund mit Steam von 2008 oder so vergleichen soll und nicht mit Steam von jetzt will mir nicht in den Kopf.

Ist doch bei Spielen auch so. Wenn ejtzt ein Shooter von einem Entwicklerstudio rauskommt, dass vorher noch keinen gemacht hat, dann geht man doch trotzdem davon aus, dass er in Sachen Praesentation und Features up-to-date ist und von der Konkurrenz gelernt hat. Wenn nicht, gibts ne Abreibung (siehe zur Zeit z.B. Anthem ).

Und hey, klar kann ich mir auhc alles ueber die Spiele zusammengooglen, aber das aendert nun auch nichts daran, dass das Frontend des Stores einfach scheisse gemacht ist. Wennd er Laden mir was verkaufen will, dann sollte er auch zumindest die wichtigen Infromationen ueber das Produkt bereitstellen. Das ist doch un wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt.

Wie gesagt, der Epic Store hat durchaus Potential und auch dass sie sich recht aggressiv Exklusivtitel holen kann ich nachvollziehen (finde es zwar nicht toll aber ich verstehe es und bin deswegen jetzt auch nicht uebermaessig sauer oder so). Aber wenn man die Kunden schon in der Form gaengelt, dann sollte man zumindest auch dahinter her sein Verbesserungen fuer diese zu liefern. Und davon habe ich bisher noch gar nichts gesehen. Darum sage ich, fuer den Moment kaufe ich bei Epic erstmal noch nichts.


----------



## Chronik (14. März 2019)

Wird den auch was zu spiele mitnahme gesagt?
Kurzes überfliegen NEIN!

Ist ja schön und toll was Epic Games hier macht aber wenn ich mir meine Games via Empic Games Store nochmal kaufen muss, nun dann bleibt ich leiber bei Steam. Und nein mein Pile of Shame istr noch nicht sonderlich groß. Aber trotzdem solange Epic Games das Problem mit der Spielübernahme nicht hinbekommt  bleibt ich bei Steam!
Oder hat sich Epic Games zu der Spielmitnahme schon geäußert???


----------



## MrFob (14. März 2019)

Chronik schrieb:


> Wird den auch was zu spiele mitnahme gesagt?
> Kurzes überfliegen NEIN!
> 
> Ist ja schön und toll was Epic Games hier macht aber wenn ich mir meine Games via Empic Games Store nochmal kaufen muss, nun dann bleibt ich leiber bei Steam. Und nein mein Pile of Shame istr noch nicht sonderlich groß. Aber trotzdem solange Epic Games das Problem mit der Spielübernahme nicht hinbekommt  bleibt ich bei Steam!
> Oder hat sich Epic Games zu der Spielmitnahme schon geäußert???



Du meinst, dass Spiele die du in einem Store kaufst dann auch in der Bib des anderen auftauchen?
Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das kommt. Das wuerde ja voll gegen diesen ganzen Exklusiv-Bullshit gehen.
Die einzigen, die ich kenne, ide das machen ist GoG (und auch nur fuer ausgewaehlte Titel waehrend spezieller Aktionen) und der Oculus Store (fuer Rift faehige VR Titel, die man auf Steam gekauft hat).
Uplay und Origin uebernhmen glaube ich ihre eigenen Spiele von Steam in ihre Bib (wobei EA Origin SPiele ja schon sehr lange nicht mehr auf Steam zu haben sind) aber das ist auch hauptsaechlich deswegen so, weil man ja deren Launcher immer eh zusaetzlich starten muss.

Insofern, ne, beim Epic Store kann ich mir so was wirklich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es bei Steam gefühlt jedes Wochenende einen Sale. Jahreszeiten-Sales, Publisher-Sales, Weekend-Sales, Midweek-Sales usw. Ich zumindest krieg andauernd bei Steam ne Meldung, dass Spiele auf meiner Wunschliste gerade im Angebot sind.


Schauen wir mal ...
Die Zeit der großen Steam Angebote ist ohnehin vorbei, das was die fast ausschließlich jetzt machen ist kleine Rabatte auf Mondpreise zu geben.
Die wenigen Ausnahmen die Spiele mit einmem Alter <5Jahre attraktiv machen kann man an sehr wenigen Fingern abzählen.




MrFob schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass Spiele die du in einem Store kaufst dann auch in der Bib des anderen auftauchen?
> Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das kommt. Das wuerde ja voll gegen diesen ganzen Exklusiv-Bullshit gehen.
> Die einzigen, die ich kenne, ide das machen ist GoG (und auch nur fuer ausgewaehlte Titel waehrend spezieller Aktionen) und der Oculus Store (fuer Rift faehige VR Titel, die man auf Steam gekauft hat).


Da glaube ich auch nicht dran, das wird mit dem wahrlosen Rechtesystem zusammenhängen, bei den Filmplatformen ist das ja auch nicht anderes.
Das wird bis auf den speziellen Aufnahmen bei GoG auch so bleiben, da ja der Rechtehinhaber nie mit dem Endkunden ein Vertrag abschließt, sondern immer mit der jeweiligen Vertriebsplatform.  Das es bei GoG funktioniert das ist Kundendienst der Beziehungen zu den Rechteinhaber nutzt.

Gegen den Exklusiv-Bullshit ginge das aber rein gar nicht, das könnte man so handhaben das die Rechte erst nach dem Exklusivzeitraum gewährt werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal ...
> Die Zeit der großen Steam Angebote ist ohnehin vorbei, das was die fast ausschließlich jetzt machen ist kleine Rabatte auf Mondpreise zu geben.
> Die wenigen Ausnahmen die Spiele mit einmem Alter <5Jahre attraktiv machen kann man an sehr wenigen Fingern abzählen.


Ich hab geschaut. 

Der Vollpreis für ein (AAA)Spiel beträgt in der Regel 60 Euro (DLCs oder Season Pässe mal außen vor gelassen). Das ist völlig normal und das seit Jahren. Indie-Titel können auch mal weniger kosten, klar. Aber wenn ich bei Steam, während irgendwelchen Sales, Spiele sehe, die teilweise kaum ein Jahr alt und die um die 70% reduziert sind, ist das schon ne Ansprache. 

Oder was genau erwartest du von nem Sale? Das ist doch nichts anderes als "Rabatte auf Spiele". War doch nie anders. Oder wo genau liegt da das Problem? Bei Steam kriegt man Angebote und Rabatte hinterher geworfen, bis man Stop sagt. Und selbst dann gibt es die.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab geschaut.
> 
> Der Vollpreis für ein (AAA)Spiel beträgt in der Regel 60 Euro (DLCs oder Season Pässe mal außen vor gelassen). Das ist völlig normal und das seit Jahren. Indie-Titel können auch mal weniger kosten, klar. Aber wenn ich bei Steam, während irgendwelchen Sales, Spiele sehe, die teilweise kaum ein Jahr alt und die um die 70% reduziert sind, ist das schon ne Ansprache.
> 
> Oder was genau erwartest du von nem Sale? Das ist doch nichts anderes als "Rabatte auf Spiele". War doch nie anders. Oder wo genau liegt da das Problem? Bei Steam kriegt man Angebote und Rabatte hinterher geworfen, bis man Stop sagt. Und selbst dann gibt es die.



Ich glaube das Problem ist, ich bin jetzt z.B. auch an einem Punkt angekommen, wo ich zwar viele Sales sehe aber die Spiele mir diesen Preis immer noch nicht wert sind. Alle anderen Titel habe ich quasi nach und nach die letzten Jahre schon gekauft, wenn sie niedrig genug im Sale waren. Jetzt ist halt der Rest, der aber einfach irgendwie immer noch zu teuer ist, für das was ich bereit bin für entsprechenden Titel hinzulegen. Ergo entsteht der Eindruck, es gibt keine guten Sales mehr. 

Das ist natürlich irgendwo witzlos, irgendwann wird es den Großteil dieser Spiele dann auch günstiger geben, wo mir der Preis dann zusagt. Aber für Spieler, die eben fleißig über die Jahre in Sales gekauft haben ist der Store diesbezüglich einfach wohl leergekauft. Und ich habe aktuell über 160 Spiele auf der Wunschliste wobei da übrigens sogar welche bei sind, die mich irgendwie interessieren aber wo ich ohnehin nicht wirklich vorhabe sie zu kaufen. Es sei denn, wenn sie wirklich "verramscht" werden, also merklich unter 5 Euro kosten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem ist, ich bin jetzt z.B. auch an einem Punkt angekommen, wo ich zwar viele Sales sehe aber die Spiele mir diesen Preis immer noch nicht wert sind.


Und das bringt es ziemlich auf den Punkt. Und ist das eigentliche Problem. Nicht die Sales an sich. Die wären bei Epic, GOG oder sonst wo nämlich auch nicht besser.  Deswegen kann man nur schwerlich Sales als Argument gegen Steam anbringen. 

Ich hab  meinen letzten Sale schon vor einigen Jahren mitgenommen, weil in letzter Zeit auch kaum noch wirklich interessante Spiele erscheinen. Im Jahr kaufe ich mir vlt. zwischen 5-10 Spiele, Tendenz fallend. 

Dies Jahr war es bisher DMC5, Ende März wird es Sekiro sein. Im Mai wird A Plague Tale erscheinen, was ich mir *vielleicht* zulegen werde. The Last of Us Part 2 und Cyberpunk 2077 haben noch keinen konkreten Releasetermin. Daher sind es dieses Jahr möglicherweise nur 2 bis 3 Neuerscheinungen, die ich mir holen werde. Wenn überhaupt. Vermutlich werde ich dies Jahr eher meine Pile of Shame abarbeiten.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Ja, ich habe alle meine Falcom Spiele bei GoG gekauft und warte da dringendst auf Sales, für die mir noch fehlenden Ys Teile und Legend of Heroes - Trails in the Sky 3 aber die werden halt auch nie günstiger als auf Steam angeboten.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 1-2 Jahre Zeit? Das ist eine lange Zeit. Es wird beurteilt, was JETZT geliefert wird und nicht das, was *vielleicht* in ein paar Jahren kommt. Und der Epic Store muss sich den Vergleich mit anderen Plattformen, wie sie *jetzt* sind, gefallen lassen. Nicht, wie sie damals waren. Der Stand von damals ist nicht der Stand von heute.


Da gebe ich dir nicht ganz Unrecht. Aber was ist denn der Stand von heute?
Der Stand von heute ist Geld zu machen, und zwar um jeden Preis, um eben seine Aktionäre zufrieden zu stellen(ja ich weiß Steam ist auf Einen Man zugeschnitten und nicht an der Börse, aber auch er denkt nur an das eine).
Sonst ist man ganz schnell weg vom Fenster.
Epic hat mit Fortenite eben gerade den Mega Kracher am laufen= über 200 Millionen Kunden für ihren Launcher. Sorry, aber wer ein wenig Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat, wer würde es anders machen und jetzt nicht zugreifen?
Niemand, alle würden es so machen wenn die Kassen voll sind. Nur Aggressiv kommt man in diesem Geschäft weiter.
Das es hier und da noch Defizite gibt, kein Thema, das mag und will ich auch nicht gar nicht wegreden. Kann man auch nicht.
Aber dieser Mega Hate vor allem allein gegen Epic ist Mist und total der falsche Weg. Unangebracht außerdem. Soll Ein Anbieter (Steam)alles kontrollieren? Wie es ja jahrelang der Fall war. Blödsinn.

Wie ich schon woanders sagte, nicht Epic allein macht die Deals, sondern vor allem die Publisher die darauf aufspringen. 
Meckert die also erstmal wegen der Deals an, und nicht nur Epic. Epic bietet da erstmal nur das Grundgerüst an und niemand muss da aufspringen. 
Da ist Contra Diskussion okey, aber nicht nur bei Epic. Spricht die Entwickler/Publisher an und meckert da rum. Die sind es die entscheiden wo und wie  sie ihre Spiele vermarkten, und nicht Epic alleine.
Dieser NUR Epic Hate ist voll Banane.

Nebenbei, wo ist/war denn der Hate wenn es um die Grandiose Unreal Engine geht? Dafür ist Epic wohl wieder gut genug! Der eben bekannteste Spruch, wie würde das wohl in Unreal Engine aussehen!
Wo tummelt sich denn die ach so grandiose Valve/Steam Source 2 Engine rum? Ganz einfach, im Nirgendwo. Oder gibt es da momentan Top Spiele die ich vergessen habe die sich das antuen?
Und ganz nebenbei, *benutzt du die S2E musst du dein Spiel auf Steam u.A. raus bringen*. Epic verlangt das nicht.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir nicht ganz Unrecht. Aber was ist denn der Stand von heute?



man könnte zumindest anfangen das der Epic Store nicht Neu ist sondern schon 7 Jahre und man in der Zeit halt seinen Kopf im Arsch stecken hatte
Nebst so Punkten dass er halt auch keine Back-End Features drin hat und sowas Rocket League da nie laufen könnte


----------



## Batze (14. März 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> man könnte zumindest anfangen das der Epic Store nicht Neu ist sondern schon 7 Jahre und man in der Zeit halt seinen Kopf im Arsch stecken hatte
> Nebst so Punkten dass er halt auch keine Back-End Features drin hat und sowas Rocket League da nie laufen könnte



Häää? Was erzählst du da?
Ich bin seit Jahren da wegen Unreal, der Mods /Maps und deren Leuten mit denen ich seit fast 20 Jahren Maps baue usw. unterwegs. Und wir treffen und natürlich auch im Neuem. Und das läuft sehr gut zwischen uns Map Junkies. Erzähl also keinen Stuss wenn du nicht weißt was da läuft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir nicht ganz Unrecht. Aber was ist denn der Stand von heute?
> Der Stand von heute ist Geld zu machen, und zwar um jeden Preis, um eben seine Aktionäre zufrieden zu stellen(ja ich weiß Steam ist auf Einen Man zugeschnitten und nicht an der Börse, aber auch er denkt nur an das eine).
> Sonst ist man ganz schnell weg vom Fenster.


Dir ist doch aber schon klar, dass wir hier von den Plattformen an sich reden und nicht von der Börse?  Und der Stand der Dinge ist eben, dass Steam nun mal deutlich mehr bietet, als Epic oder andere Plattformen. Wie schonmal gesagt. Völlig unabhängig davon, was *du* oder ich davon halten. Nochmal: Auch ich nutze die meisten Steamfeatures nicht oder nur sehr wenig. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass Millionen andere diese Features nutzen.  



Batze schrieb:


> Wie ich schon woanders sagte, nicht Epic allein macht die Deals, sondern vor allem die Publisher die darauf aufspringen.
> Meckert die also erstmal wegen der Deals an, und nicht nur Epic. Epic bietet da erstmal nur das Grundgerüst an und niemand muss da aufspringen.
> Da ist Contra Diskussion okey, aber nicht nur bei Epic. Spricht die Entwickler/Publisher an und meckert da rum. Die sind es die entscheiden wo und wie  sie ihre Spiele vermarkten, und nicht Epic alleine.
> Dieser NUR Epic Hate ist voll Banane.


Ich hab das Thema ja nun selbst relativ aufmerksam verfolgt und es wurden oft genug auch die Publisher dahin gehend kritisiert.  Es gibt genug Punkte, die genannt wurden, warum Epic gerade doof ist. Zumindest von meiner Warte aus ist das kein Hate, sondern schlichte Kritik. 



Batze schrieb:


> Nebenbei, wo ist/war denn der Hate wenn es um die Grandiose Unreal Engine geht? Dafür ist Epic wohl wieder gut genug! Der eben bekannteste Spruch, wie würde das wohl in Unreal Engine aussehen!
> Wo tummelt sich denn die ach so grandiose Valve/Steam Source 2 Engine rum? Ganz einfach, im Nirgendwo. Oder gibt es da momentan Top Spiele die ich vergessen habe die sich das antuen?
> Und ganz nebenbei, *benutzt du die S2E musst du dein Spiel auf Steam u.A. raus bringen*. Epic verlangt das nicht.


Die Unreal Engine ist halt eine sehr gute Engine und die Unreal Engine 3 war nicht umsonst jahrelang die meist genutzte Engine.  Dahin gehend hat Epic sehr gute Arbeit geleistet. Also warum sollte es da einen Shitstorm geben? Epic hatte bzgl. ihrer Engine auch ein anderes Geschäftsmodell. Nach fast 10 Jahren der Last Gen hing einem UE3 halt einfach nur irgendwann zum Hals raus, weil viele Spiele sich optisch ziemlich ähnlich sahen. Aber mehr auch nicht. Man kann Epics Leistung bzgl. der Engine durchaus anerkennen, aber gleichzeitig deren Geschäftsmodell hinsichtlich dem Epic Store scharf kritisieren. Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus.

Abgesehen davon, dass es um die Engines auch gar nicht geht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. März 2019)

Wir können uns wohl einig sein das der große Steam ist mimimi besser als Epic und "ich will nichts anderes weil ich alles aus einer Hand haben will" irgendwo etwas "komisch" ist, weil es kein Anrecht auf *eine* Spieleliste gibt, auch wenn das für den Kunden der Idealzustand wäre. 

Wobei:

- Natürlich ist Exklusivität wie auch immer totaler Mist
- Abgesehen von Steam Features die nicht jeder benötigt der Shop nebst Filtermöglichkeiten bei Steam zwar um Längen besser ist, aber im Anbetracht der Masse dort auch Potenzial nach oben hat.
- Die Ermangelung an Spielbezogene Foren bei Epic nicht im Ansatz Kundenfreundlich ist
- Generell bietet der Epic Store keinerlei Mehrwert für den Kunden (von den Gratisgames mal abgesehen), die derzeitige "Übersichtlichkeit" ist dem (noch) übersichtlicherem Angebot geschuldet.
- man kein Trend zu günstigeren Spielen durch die Epic Konkurrenz entdecken kann
- grundsätzlich ist nicht nur Epic sondern auch die Publisher als zweite Verhandlungspartei schuld an der Exklusivität tragen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei, *benutzt du die S2E musst du dein Spiel auf Steam u.A. raus bringen*. Epic verlangt das nicht.


Das stimmt, aber offensichtlich werden den Entwicklern Teile der Lizenzkosten erlassen wenn sie Epic only releasen.
Das haben zumindest die Entwickler von "Genesis Alpha One" in einem Gamestar Special gesagt.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wir können uns wohl einig sein das der große Steam ist mimimi besser als Epic und "ich will nichts anderes weil ich alles aus einer Hand haben will" irgendwo etwas "komisch" ist, weil es kein Anrecht auf *eine* Spieleliste gibt, auch wenn das für den Kunden der Idealzustand wäre.


Da wäre ich dabei.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber offensichtlich werden den Entwicklern Teile der Lizenzkosten erlassen wenn sie Epic only releasen.
> Das haben zumindest die Entwickler von "Genesis Alpha One" in einem Gamestar Special gesagt.


Sagen und das und jenes ist was ganz anders. Und nur ein kleiner Entwickler? Wer ist das? Hat der was zu sagen? Ich denke mal eher Nein. Oder?
Sorry, aber so ein kleiner Pups Entwickler hat sich einzuordnen. Kann er doch gerne bei Steam bleiben. Was regt der sich auf. Niemand schreibt ihn vor nach Epic zu gehen. Soll also erstmal ganz ruhig bleiben.
Er kann doch bei Steam bleiben und da seine Geschäfte machen! Was meldet der sich? Soll Froh sein das er was verkauft.
Sorry aber von solchen Typen und Meinungen die einfach nichts zu sagen haben und jetzt mal aus der Ecke gekrochen kommen halte ich rein gar nichts.
Soll sich wieder verkriechen daher wo er her kommt. Er ist bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen also soll er seinen Mund halten. Fertig.
Wenn sowas bei den Tops angekommen ist, kann er gerne gegen andere wettern. Bis dahin soll er die Klappe halten und sein Produkt verkaufen da wo es ihm gefällt. So ist eben Marktwirtschaft.
Wenn er das nicht begriffen hat soll er sich einen anderen Job suchen und aufhören zu jammern.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Häää? Was erzählst du da?
> Ich bin seit Jahren da wegen Unreal, der Mods /Maps und deren Leuten mit denen ich seit fast 20 Jahren Maps baue usw. unterwegs. Und wir treffen und natürlich auch im Neuem. Und das läuft sehr gut zwischen uns Map Junkies. Erzähl also keinen Stuss wenn du nicht weißt was da läuft.



Ahja?
Und wo ist jetzt irgendwo ein Argument oder irgendwas das meine Aussage widerlegt?
Oh, ich bin sogar sehr gut informiert, was ich mal von vielen bezweifel die den Epicstore gut finden

Wie wäre es da z.B. mit den Aussagen von Sweeny von vor so nicht all zu langer Zeit das man ja eigentlich für so ein Offenes System ist und das ja gut ist
Heute Hü morgen Hott? Oder auf dem Tencent Geldberg schläft es sich doch ganz gut? 

Ne, und man kann halt Kacke nicht polieren


----------



## Batze (15. März 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ahja?
> Und wo ist jetzt irgendwo ein Argument oder irgendwas das meine Aussage widerlegt?
> Oh, ich bin sogar sehr gut informiert, was ich mal von vielen bezweifel die den Epicstore gut finden
> 
> ...



Jaja, kennst du den Tim Sweeny überhaupt? Er ist wohl einer der letzten Überlebenden der Goldenen Zeit überhaupt. Also dem machen wir bestimmt nichts vor. Er hat sie alle Überlebt und ist noch dabei, selbst den genialen John Carmack (falls dir der Name was sagt)hat er gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt.
Alle Alten sind weg und haben sich Aufgelöst, haben sich verkauft oder wie auch immer, er war damals mit dabei und hat seine Firma noch. Dem macht keiner was vor.
Die Spiele die mit seiner Unreal Engine laufen kann man kaum Aufzählen, so viele sind es. Und er ist immer noch Top dabei. Wie man so schön sagt, wie würde das in Unreal Engine aussehen. Und dem will einer kommen und ihm was erzählen, lachhaft. der kennt das Geschäft da waren die meisten hier noch noch nicht mal geboren, und er kann es immer noch besser. der kennt alles von der Picke auf, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Asuramaru (15. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das gilt nur für Singleplayer only, Schwerpunkt Singleplayer oder (lokaler) Coop. Sobald man in die Sparte Multiplayer (only) guckt sieht die Welt halt komplett anders aus. Nur die wenigsten Multiplayer Spiele werden nach einem Jahr noch so oft frequentiert wie in den ersten Monaten. Zudem steht dort auch der Wettbewerb oft im Vordergrund und hier kann ein viel späterer Start, (unabhängig vom Skill) auch schnell ein Nachteil sein. Sei es das Event was man verpasst hat und da gab es exklusiv das eine tolle Item, oder man hat die Season verpasst in dem ein bestimmter Item Drop erhöht war.



Aber ein MMO oder Battle Royal was nach einem Jahr nicht mehr gespielt wird taugt doch nichts. Geld gespart, wenn das Spiel nach dieser Zeit noch immer so gut lbesucht ist, hat es weniger Bugs und das warten hat sich gelohnt, zumal es dann auch noch günstiger ist.

Das ist doch nur eine härteprüfung für das Spiel selber.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sagen und das und jenes ist was ganz anders. Und nur ein kleiner Entwickler? Wer ist das? Hat der was zu sagen? Ich denke mal eher Nein. Oder?
> Sorry, aber so ein kleiner Pups Entwickler hat sich einzuordnen. Kann er doch gerne bei Steam bleiben. Was regt der sich auf. Niemand schreibt ihn vor nach Epic zu gehen. Soll also erstmal ganz ruhig bleiben.
> Er kann doch bei Steam bleiben und da seine Geschäfte machen! Was meldet der sich? Soll Froh sein das er was verkauft.
> Sorry aber von solchen Typen und Meinungen die einfach nichts zu sagen haben und jetzt mal aus der Ecke gekrochen kommen halte ich rein gar nichts.
> ...


Was ist das denn jetzt für eine Argumentation? Ein kleinerer Entwickler darf also nicht seine Meinung sagen, nur weil du noch nie was von ihm gehört hast? Ich habe lange nicht mehr so viel Stuss hier gelesen.  "Bla bla bla, so läuft eben Marktwirtschaft" ist kein Argument. Nur weil etwas so läuft, wie es eben läuft, muss man es nicht unkritisiert stehen lassen. 

Genauso gut könnte man auch dir mal nahe legen, dass du dich mit deinem dauernden Steam Hate gefälligst zurückhalten und die Klappe halten sollst. Bist halt nur ein unwichtiger User, der nichts zu sagen hat und seine Meinung gefälligst für sich behalten soll. Steam hat sich halt durchgesetzt. So läuft Marktwirtschaft eben.  Also spar dir deinen dümmlichen Kreuzzug gegen Steam ganz einfach mal. Solange, bis du was eigenes auf die Beine stellst und in den Tops angekommen bist. Ansonsten hast du gefälligst keine Kritik zu üben. 

Nicht gut? Meine ich auch. Das ist immerhin totaler Unfug, sowas in eine Diskussion einzuwerfen. Also bleib mal schön fair, okay?  

Und Radiatation Blue (der Entwickler von Genesis Alpha One) hat da mit Sicherheit doch ein wenig mehr Ahnung als du und der Rest von uns.  



Batze schrieb:


> Jaja, kennst du den Tim Sweeny überhaupt? Er ist wohl einer der letzten Überlebenden der Goldenen Zeit überhaupt. Also dem machen wir bestimmt nichts vor. Er hat sie alle Überlebt und ist noch dabei, selbst den genialen John Carmack (falls dir der Name was sagt)hat er gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt.
> Alle Alten sind weg und haben sich Aufgelöst, haben sich verkauft oder wie auch immer, er war damals mit dabei und hat seine Firma noch. Dem macht keiner was vor.
> Die Spiele die mit seiner Unreal Engine laufen kann man kaum Aufzählen, so viele sind es. Und er ist immer noch Top dabei. Wie man so schön sagt, wie würde das in Unreal Engine aussehen. Und dem will einer kommen und ihm was erzählen, lachhaft. der kennt das Geschäft da waren die meisten hier noch noch nicht mal geboren, und er kann es immer noch besser. der kennt alles von der Picke auf, wie man so schön sagt.


Und was genau ändert das an der Tatsache, dass Epic einen schlechten Store entwickelt hat und dies bezüglich durch nichts anderes punkten kann, als durch jede Menge Geld, das dem Publisher zugute kommt (und nichtmal dem Kunden in Form von geringeren Preisen)? Oder outest du dich gerade als Epic-Fanboy?


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sagen und das und jenes ist was ganz anders. Und nur ein kleiner Entwickler? Wer ist das? Hat der was zu sagen? Ich denke mal eher Nein. Oder?


Wieso sollte ein kleiner Entwickler nicht seine Meinung und Erfahrungen mitteilen dürfen? 



> Sorry aber von solchen Typen und Meinungen die einfach nichts zu sagen haben und jetzt mal aus der Ecke gekrochen kommen halte ich rein gar nichts.


Sorry, aber ausschließlich die Meinung der Topverdiener anhören - davon halte *ich *wiederum nichts. Wenn man sich nur nach denen richtet... - nun ja, was das auf staatlicher Ebene bedeutet, sieht man ja an Trump-America.



> Wenn sowas bei den Tops angekommen ist, kann er gerne gegen andere wettern. Bis dahin soll er die Klappe halten und sein Produkt verkaufen da wo es ihm gefällt.


Ja. hast du bereits gesagt. Alleine in diesem Posting hast du fünfmal wiederholt, daß kleine Entwickler kein Mitspracherecht haben sollen.

Wieso? Willst du ausschließlich Mainstreamtitel spielen? Wieso sollten kleine Entwickler nicht auch mal Denkanstöße geben? Und damit letztendlich für mehr Diversität bei Videospielen sorgen?



> So ist eben Marktwirtschaft.


Und?
Deshalb darf man jetzt nicht dagegen argumentieren oder was?

Und wer sagt denn überhaupt, daß die Marktwirtschaft das beste System sei? Es ist lediglich das System, daß wir unser ganzes Leben lang kennen und mit dem wir uns im Rahmen unser Möglichkeiten abgefunden haben.

Trotzdem könnte man ja beispielsweise darüber nachdenken, ob gewisse Reglementierungen nicht vorteilhaft wären (zB Einschränkung oder Verbot von Waffenexporten).


----------



## Batze (15. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein kleiner Entwickler nicht seine Meinung und Erfahrungen mitteilen dürfen?
> ).


Darf er doch. Und in 2 Wochen ist er weg und niemand kennt ihn. Soll reden wie er möchte. Interessieren tut es niemanden. In ein paar Tagen kennt ihn niemand mehr. Oder kanntest du den schon vorher?



> Trotzdem könnte man ja beispielsweise darüber nachdenken, ob gewisse Reglementierungen nicht vorteilhaft wären (zB Einschränkung oder Verbot von Waffenexporten).


Der Politik Thread ist weg. Ach ja, wieder mal alles Vorschreiben den Menschen, wander doch aus nach China Russland , Nord Korea wäre bestimmt auch dein Traum Staat. Dein typisch Links/Grünes Gesülze hat hier wo es um Games geht nichts zu suchen. Lass es also bitte. Oder sollen wir alle mal wieder ausholen? Muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Darf er doch. Und in 2 Wochen ist er weg und niemand kennt ihn. Soll reden wie er möchte. Interessieren tut es niemanden. In ein paar Tagen kennt ihn niemand mehr. Oder kanntest du den schon vorher?


Spielt für die Aussage an sich doch überhaupt gar keine Rolle. Die Aussage eines kleinen Entwicklers kann ja trotzdem korrekt sein und damit auch eine gewisse Relevanz haben. In meinen Augen hat so eine Aussage seitens eines kleineren Studios, das in der Debatte außenstehend ist, ohnehin eine größere Relevanz für mich. Was sollen auf der anderen Seite Top-Entwickler/Publisher, die Exklusivdeals mit Epic eingehen, denn sagen, außer "Das ist voll geil!"? Mit dem Gegenteil würden die sich ja selbst ins Knie schießen. 



Batze schrieb:


> Der Politik Thread ist weg. Ach ja, wieder mal alles Vorschreiben den Menschen, wander doch aus nach China Russland , Nord Korea wäre bestimmt auch dein Traum Staat. Dein typisch Links/Grünes Gesülze hat hier wo es um Games geht nichts zu suchen. Lass es also bitte. Oder sollen wir alle mal wieder ausholen? Muss doch nicht sein.


Genauso wenig haben die Unreal Engine und Tim Sweeneys Status in der Branche was mit dem Thema zu tun. Aber du brachtest beides in die Diskussion mit ein. Warum also nicht auch eine kleine Randbemerkung über die Marktwirtschaft?


----------



## Batze (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum also nicht auch eine kleine Randbemerkung über die Marktwirtschaft?


Links/Grüne Gedanken mal wieder passieren lassen und dann das Wort Marktwirtschaft nennen. Der Witz ist Gut. 

Aber wie gesagt, lassen wir es lieber, wegen Politik und so. Artet nur aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Links/Grüne Gedanken mal wieder passieren lassen und dann das Wort Marktwirtschaft nennen. Der Witz ist Gut.


Du kannst doch aber nicht Steam auf Teufel komm raus kritisieren und im gleichen Atemzug andauernd "So läuft Marktwirtschaft halt" in den Raum werfen. Die Gleichung geht nicht auf. Denn damit unterbindest du ja jede Kritik an den Epic Store und an Epic selbst. 

Die Marktwirtschaft war es immerhin, die es Valve ermöglichte, Steam zu etablieren.

Mit dem Argument "So läufts halt" könnte man alle möglichen Diskussionen führen. Dann wären die aber schnell vorbei und wir nehmen alles an Mist hin, was man uns vorsetzt. Wenn das deinem Ideal entspricht, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Darf er doch.


Aha.

			
				Batze schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin soll er die Klappe halten





> Der Politik Thread ist weg. Ach ja, wieder mal alles Vorschreiben den Menschen, wander doch aus nach China Russland , Nord Korea wäre bestimmt auch dein Traum Staat.


Lesen 101:

> ... darüber nachdenken, ob *gewisse *Reglementierungen nicht vorteilhaft wären ...



Aber bitte, wenn du themennähere Aspekte hören willst:
- Bildung eines Monopols
- Bedingungen und Möglichkeiten, die Indie Entwickler benachteiligen oder AAA Entwickler bevorzugen/unterstützen
- generelle Einstiegshürden bei der Popularitätsbildung für eine Marke (angenommen, AAA Firma und ein Indie Entwickler bringen zeitgleich vergleichbare Produkte raus. Wer verkauft mehr Einheiten? Liegt das an der Qualität des Produktes?)
- AAA Entwickler/Publisher können Druck ausüben ("... sonst bringen wir den Nachfolgetitel eben exklusiv bei Epic raus") - versuch das mal als Indie 

Und nein, wenn ich das Wohl aller Menschen im Sinn habe, hat das nichts mit diktatorischen Regimes zu tun. Man kann sozialistische Elemente (wie zB Versicherungen, gesetzliche Krankenkassen oder Rente) ja durchaus auch abseits von Diktaturen in eine Gesellschaft einbringen. 
Und ebenfalls nein: DDR und Nord Korea waren und sind keine Optimalformen des Sozialismus.



> Dein typisch Links/Grünes Gesülze hat hier wo es um Games geht nichts zu suchen. Lass es also bitte.


Ach, jetzt sind Vorschriften und Verbote auf einmal doch toll?


----------



## Batze (15. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Marktwirtschaft war es immerhin, die es Valve ermöglichte, Steam zu etablieren.


Da stimme ich dir voll zu.
Und die Marktwirtschaft etabliert jetzt eben Epic. Ob es uns gefällt oder nicht.

Das der spartanische Launcher kritisiert wird, nun ja.
Mein Lieblings Launcher ist der von Blizzard. Ich kann dir auch sagen warum. Mach ich den auf habe ich links meine Spiele, in der Mitte läuft ein wenig Werbung und gut ist. Den ganzen Schnickschnack und Multiplattform Fratzenmüll Kuratoren oder wie  die Typen heißen usw. brauch ich nicht.
Schlicht, schnell einfach und gut ist die Suppe. 
Bei EA und Ubissoft die mehr Spiele haben das gleiche. Launcher auf, ich habe meine  Spiele und gut ist.
All diese Launcher sind sogar noch schnell.
Steam. Allein der Gedanke ist Grauenhaft das Teil zu öffnen.
Selbst Amazon hat einen besseren und strukturierteren Shop als dieser Steam Mist. Einfach nur Grauenhaft. Und das nach Jahren als Monopolist. Da sieht man eben wohin es führt wenn keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz da ist.
Nein ich mag den Launcher/Shop von Epic nicht wirklich, aber es ist gut das jemand Steam mal in den Hintern tritt damit die mal aufwachen. So sehe ich das.


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings Launcher ist der von Blizzard. Ich kann dir auch sagen warum. Mach ich den auf habe ich links meine Spiele, in der Mitte läuft ein wenig Werbung und gut ist. Den ganzen Schnickschnack und Multiplattform Fratzenmüll Kuratoren oder wie  die Typen heißen usw. brauch ich nicht.
> Schlicht, schnell einfach und gut ist die Suppe.
> Bei EA und Ubissoft die mehr Spiele haben das gleiche. Launcher auf, ich habe meine  Spiele und gut ist.
> All diese Launcher sind sogar noch schnell.
> Steam. Allein der Gedanke ist Grauenhaft das Teil zu öffnen.


Daß man die eigene Bibliothek als Standardfenster, das geöffnet wird, einstellen kann, weißt du ...? Dann hast nämlich nur die Liste deiner Spiele un mußt - genauso wie bei Blizzard - extra auf den Store/Shop Button klicken, um überhaupt auch nur ein Angebot zu sehen. Aus dieser Perspektive hat Blizzard sogar *mehr *Werbung (denn die kriegst du ja zu sehen, ohne sie ausblenden zu können) - zB zur Zeit für das Sonderangebot des aktuellen WoW Addons (obwohl ich das schon habe) auf JEDER Spiele Unterseite: 

Diablo 3: "Jetzt neu: BfA für deutlich weniger Kohle!"
Heroes of the Storm: "Jetzt neu: BfA für deutlich weniger Kohle!"
WoW: "Jetzt neu: BfA für deutlich weniger Kohle!"
Starcraft 2: "Jetzt neu: BfA für deutlich weniger Kohle!"
...


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu.
> Und die Marktwirtschaft etabliert jetzt eben Epic. Ob es uns gefällt oder nicht.


Da wir als User auch Teil der Marktwirtschaft sind, muss es nicht zwangsläufig sein, dass sich Epic etabliert.  



Batze schrieb:


> Den ganzen Schnickschnack und Multiplattform Fratzenmüll Kuratoren oder wie  die Typen heißen usw. brauch ich nicht.


Ich auch nicht. Aber andere nutzen es. 



Batze schrieb:


> Schlicht, schnell einfach und gut ist die Suppe.
> Bei EA und Ubissoft die mehr Spiele haben das gleiche. Launcher auf, ich habe meine  Spiele und gut ist.
> All diese Launcher sind sogar noch schnell.
> Steam. Allein der Gedanke ist Grauenhaft das Teil zu öffnen.
> ...


Der Unterschied ist aber, dass bei es bei Steam über 5000 Titel gibt (was bei der größten Onlineplattform für Spiele ja nun auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar ist) und der Blizzard Launcher wie viele Titel listet? Nicht mal ein Dutzend? Und der Blizzard Launcher ist, ebenso wie die Chatfunktion etc., für die dort angebotenen Spiele optimiert. Dort werden nur hauseigene Produkte vertrieben, sodass man alles schön aufeinander abstimmen kann. 

Das ist bei Steam aber nunmal nicht möglich, aufgrund der Menge an Handelspartnern und Produkten. Blizzard, EA und Ubisoft vertreiben auf ihren eigenen Plattformen auch nur hauseigene Spiele. Dass die Auswahl natürlich entsprechend überschaubar ist und es dem User damit ermöglicht, den Überblick zu behalten, ist ja wohl logisch. Stell dir mal vor, EA und Ubisoft würden noch etliche andere Produkte von Drittanbietern in ihren Stores vertreiben. Da könnte man der Übersicht ganz schnell tschüss sagen.  Aber in ihrem Aufbau sind diese Stores nicht übersichtlicher als Steam (und ich nutze sowohl Steam, als auch UPlay, Origin und battle.net). 

EA, Ubi und Blizzard verfolgen mit ihren Launchern einfach  ganz andere Konzepte. Nämlich die der Exklusivität *hauseigener* Spiele. Steam ist quasi "für alle" und es ist nur logisch, dass sich über die Jahre einiges gesammelt hat und man ein wenig braucht, um das zu finden, was man will. Ist aber in großen Discountern ja nun auch nicht anders.


----------



## TobiWan82 (15. März 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Aber ein MMO oder Battle Royal was nach einem Jahr nicht mehr gespielt wird taugt doch nichts. Geld gespart, wenn das Spiel nach dieser Zeit noch immer so gut lbesucht ist, hat es weniger Bugs und das warten hat sich gelohnt, zumal es dann auch noch günstiger ist.
> 
> Das ist doch nur eine härteprüfung für das Spiel selber.


Diese Aussage stimmt aber auch nur, wenn man, so wie du, das Extremum annimmt. Sprich ein Spiel praktisch gar nicht mehr gespielt wird nach einem Jahr. Die Spiele die nach einem Jahr eine mindestens gleiche Anzahl Spieler haben wie zu Beginn kann man aber wohl an den Fingern abzählen.  Die Mehrheit der Spiele wird wohl eher deutlich weniger Spieler haben als zu Beginn. Trotz des ganzen rants, viele Spieler hatten Spaß mit Destiny 2, wer würde aber jetzt noch neu einsteigen wollen? Exklusivität zwingt dich also dazu es dort zu kaufen, wenn du das Produkt optimal genießen willst.  Zudem glaube ich kaum, dass die meisten Spieler überhaupt ein Spiel länger als ein paar Monate spielen wollen. Die wenigsten bleiben bei einem Spiel pappen, während der Mainstream zum nächsten heißen Scheiß weiter zieht. 

Alles in allem sehe ich hier aber das selbe kommen wie bei DRM, mini DLCs, always On, Lootboxen und GaaS. Viele brüskieren sich, viele sagen, dann kaufe es halt nicht, aber der Erfolg wird den nächsten Mist - Plattformexklusivität - zu einem Standard machen, der wieder oft für Unmut sorgen wird, der dann aber zu spät kommt. Denn das wird dafür sorgen, dass Preise länger stabil bleiben und dann liest man hier wieder von "Früher als es noch geile Sales gab,...".  Und sind wir mal ehrlich, viele von den vorher genannten Plagen sind heute State of the Art und reduzieren den Reiz vieler Spiele.


----------



## Asuramaru (15. März 2019)

Im grunde ist es doch nur der Menschliche Drang alles sofort haben zu wollen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Jens238 (15. März 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Im grunde ist es doch nur der Menschliche Drang alles sofort haben zu wollen, mehr nicht.



Das können wir Gamer besonders gut... Motzen und trotzdem kaufen...
Einfach mal verzichten, könnte so viel bewirken...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sagen und das und jenes ist was ganz anders. Und nur ein kleiner Entwickler? Wer ist das? Hat der was zu sagen? Ich denke mal eher Nein. Oder?
> Sorry, aber so ein kleiner Pups Entwickler hat sich einzuordnen. Kann er doch gerne bei Steam bleiben. Was regt der sich auf. Niemand schreibt ihn vor nach Epic zu gehen. Soll also erstmal ganz ruhig bleiben.
> Er kann doch bei Steam bleiben und da seine Geschäfte machen! Was meldet der sich? Soll Froh sein das er was verkauft.
> Sorry aber von solchen Typen und Meinungen die einfach nichts zu sagen haben und jetzt mal aus der Ecke gekrochen kommen halte ich rein gar nichts.
> ...


Hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt oder warst Du nicht ganz bei der Sache ?

Die Burschen haben ein Interview zu ihr Spiel und die Epic Exklusivität gegeben weil ihr Spiel selbst dazu gehört !

Im Verlaufe des Interviews kam dann ein Satz das zu den höheren Geldern die sie erhalten wegen dem kleineren Anteil bei Epic auch noch weniger Lizenzkosten für die eingesetzte Unreal Engine zu zahlen seien.
Welche Größenordnung haben sie nicht erwähnt und gemeckert hat da auch Keiner !

Jetzt bitte Deine Antwort anpassen.


----------

